# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  حرف های یک فارغ‌التحصیل ۳۰ ساله، گوش من ضرر نمی کنی

## miladsa68

سلام
امروز آخرین روز کنکور امساله و با توجه به اطرافیانم و اینکه خودم قبلا از این سایت استفاده می‌کردم تصمیم گرفتم چند کلمه ای باهاتون حرف بزنم
این حرف رو زیاد شنیدین که میگن کنکور همه چیز نیست، من خودم تو سن کنکور بودم تصورم این بود که کنکور اتفاقا همه چیز هست. جاییه که آینده من مشخص میشه. قراره خودم رو توی روپوش یک پزشک ببینم.
نزدیک ۱۳ سال از کنکورم می‌گذره، خیلی از دوستان من پزشک شدن، دندانپزشک شدن، دارو ساز شدن، مهندس شدن
ولی توی خیلی هاشون تصوراتشون با اونچیزی که واردش شدن متفاوت شد، من دوست پزشکی دارم که داره طراحی وب انجام میده و در آمدش بسیار بالاست و کلا پزشکی رو رها کرده
من مهندس عمرانی رو می شناسم که باریستا شده و بسیار هم راضیه
دوستی رو‌ دارم که رشته ادبیات زبان انگلیسی دانشگاه آزاد، رشته ای که با پاسخنامه سفید هم میشد قبولش شد درس خوند ولی در نهایت وارد تشریفات عروسی شد و تو جمع ما درآمدش از دوست دندان پزشکم هم بیشتره!
اینا رو نگفتم که بگم اونایی که درس خوندن موفق نبودن نه! اتفاقا کسایی که تو رشته های خودشون هم هستن وضعیت بدی ندارن
صحبتم اینه شما لزوما با وارد دانشگاه شدن به درآمد آنچنانی ممکنه نرسید، از نظر در آمد یک نجار، یک آشپز، یک طراح سایت و .... می تونه خیلی بیشتر از یک مهندس یا پزشک در آمد داشته باشن
عریزان این زندگی شماست، شما قراره یک عمر با رشته تحصیلی و کاریتون زندگی کنید
پدر و مادر شما، اطرافیان شما صرفا با گفتن دکتر مهندس دنبال رفع نیاز خودشون هستن این شما هستین که باید انتخاب کنید چون زندگی شماست و شما خودتون تصمیم گیر آینده و زندگیتون هستین
اهدافتون رو یک دور مرور کنید، برای خودتون یک راه دوم همیشه داشته باشید
اگر قراره درس بخونید و نسبت به راهتون مطمئن هستین، تردید نکنین این قدر پی گیر باشین تا رشته مورد علاقتون قبول شین در فقط با چشم باز برید سمتش
داشته ها و پتانسیل هاتون رو بشناسید!
دوستی دارم که مهندسی متالورژی رو زد و خانواده اش باغدار بودن، در نهایت هم برگشت سراغ همون کار باغداری، آیا این فرد اگر مهندس کشاورزی بود موفق تر نبود؟

دغدغه های هر کس برای خودش بزرگه، روزی می رسه که با خودتون میگین چه قدر بیخود حرص و جوش داشتم ؛)
شاد باشید و از زندگیتون لذت ببرید
حرف ها قطعا تکراری بود ولی دوست داشتم به سهم خودم باری رو از ذوی دوشتون بردارم
یادتون باشه کنکور همه چیز نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> امروز آخرین روز کنکور امساله و با توجه به اطرافیانم و اینکه خودم قبلا از این سایت استفاده می‌کردم تصمیم گرفتم چند کلمه ای باهاتون حرف بزنم
> این حرف رو زیاد شنیدین که میگن کنکور همه چیز نیست، من خودم تو سن کنکور بودم تصورم این بود که کنکور اتفاقا همه چیز هست. جاییه که آینده من مشخص میشه. قراره خودم رو توی روپوش یک پزشک ببینم.
> نزدیک ۱۳ سال از کنکورم می‌گذره، خیلی از دوستان من پزشک شدن، دندانپزشک شدن، دارو ساز شدن، مهندس شدن
> ولی توی خیلی هاشون تصوراتشون با اونچیزی که واردش شدن متفاوت شد، من دوست پزشکی دارم که داره طراحی وب انجام میده و در آمدش بسیار بالاست و کلا پزشکی رو رها کرده
> من مهندس عمرانی رو می شناسم که باریستا شده و بسیار هم راضیه
> دوستی رو‌ دارم که رشته ادبیات زبان انگلیسی دانشگاه آزاد، رشته ای که با پاسخنامه سفید هم میشد قبولش شد درس خوند ولی در نهایت وارد تشریفات عروسی شد و تو جمع ما درآمدش از دوست دندان پزشکم هم بیشتره!
> اینا رو نگفتم که بگم اونایی که درس خوندن موفق نبودن نه! اتفاقا کسایی که تو رشته های خودشون هم هستن وضعیت بدی ندارن
> صحبتم اینه شما لزوما با وارد دانشگاه شدن به درآمد آنچنانی ممکنه نرسید، از نظر در آمد یک نجار، یک آشپز، یک طراح سایت و .... می تونه خیلی بیشتر از یک مهندس یا پزشک در آمد داشته باشن
> ...


*باز هم حرف های کلیشه ای که بزرگتر ها بهع کوچکتر ها میکنن شروع شد / نسخه پیچی مشروع با چاشنی دوستان و مدرک سن بیشتر و در نتیجه تجربه بهتر*  :Yahoo (31): *
چقدر از این حرفها بدم میاد من چقدر بدم میاد یعنی 
کنکور همه چیز نیست و همه چیز هم نمیتونه باشه ولی تعیین کننده خیلی چیزا میتونه باشه اگر با شناخت درست در مسیر کنکور قدم برداشته بشه 
این چیزایی که شما گفتید که تناقضات بود همش اولا دلیلی نمیشه در مورد همه صدق کنه دوما این تناقضات سیستم و دانشگاه رو زیر سوال نمیبره بلکه شناخت غلط و انتخاب غلط افراد رو گوشزد میکنه نه غلط بودن سیستم  سوما اینکه بحث درامد و پول رو با دانشگاه مقایسه کنید یه کار احمقانه ای شما میتونی حتی درس نخونی بری کارگری و پول دربیاری میتوی بری سیگار بفروشی پول دربیاری اتفاقا درامد خوبی هم داره تحصیلات چه ربطی به پول داره؟؟تو سر در دانشگاه ننوشتن بیاییید و شغل اینده داشته باشید پولدار بشید . نوشتن بیایید علم آموزش کنید / داشتن در آمد از علم یک مهارت هستش که اون رو شما باید خودتون به دست بیارید / دانشگاه به شما ابزار رو میده ( علم) نه پول / هی این پول و درامد رو میکوبید سر دانشجو و کنکوری و ... بابا بکشید بیرون از جون این کنکوریها بزارید یکم روحشون در ارامش باشه برید هر کاری خودتون میخوایید بکنید از این انجمن برید بابا / یه لحظه فکر کن کسی بیاد با این حرفهای شما درس رو بزاره کنار و بره دنبال کار آزاد بعدش ببینه برای اون کار ساخته نشده و باید درس میخوند ولی دیگه کار از کار گذشته / هر کسی توانایی اصلاح اشتباهاتش رو نداره و اولین اشتباه آخرین اشتباهه را با این حرفهاتون باعث و بانی اشتباه در افراد میشید .  این حرفها شده شیرازه صحبتهای همه عوام سر سفره و مجلس و ویژه این انجمن هم نیست همه جا سر درس بحث پول رو میکشن وسط و شروع میکنن شر و ور گفتن بابا به خدا تو خود امریکا این حرفها رو بزنی بهت میخندن. ما نه درس رو شناختیم نه مدرسه و نه شغ لو پول در آوردن رو و مدام سر این شناخت اشتباه مقایسه اشتباه و قضاوت اشتباه میکنیم.
چقدر از این حرفها واقعا بدم میاد در ضمن هیچ سند و مدرکی هم نداره که ببنیم حرفشون درسته یا غلط 
یه نکته ای هم هست که اونم اینه خیلی ها که دانشجو هستن کار هم میکنن و خوب این تو همه کشورها هست مخارج بالاست و ما هم در حال رفتن به سوی سرمایه داری پس باید تلاش کرد . خوب داتشجوی پزشکی داره مسافر کشی میکنه چه اشکالی داره؟؟
داره خرجش رو در میاره به من و شما چه ربطی داره؟؟ اینکه بیاییم بگیم پزشکی بده و ... و مثالش هم اون دانشجوباشه حرف درستیه؟؟ پرفسور علی ملک حسینی پدر پیوند کبد ایران تو سخنرانیش میگفت تو دوران دانشجویی کار میکردم و وام میگرفتم تا بتونم پوا دوران تحصیلم رو بدم الان ببینید به کجا رسیده / شما فکر میکنید باید اول پول باشه تا حرکت کرد / همه چیتون شده پول / انسانیت رو با پول میسنجید  ارزش اجتماعی رو با پول میسنجید / عشق رو با پول میسنجید/ معیار ارزش یه رشته رو با پول میسنجید / تفکرتون پول زده شده و با پول شسته شده 
اینکه یه باغدار از یه پزشک درآمدش بیشتر باشه بیاییم بگیم پس باغداری خوبه حرف درستیه؟؟چند تا باغدار داریم در آمدشون از پزشک بیشتره؟؟؟ ارزش اجتماعی باغدار با ارزش اجتماعی یه پزشک برابره؟؟ ذهنیت مردم چی؟؟ ارامش خود شخص چی؟؟
برای بعضی ها فقط و فقط یه راه وجود داره و لاغیر / 
هر کی باباش پولداره به کنار
هر کی تخصص و صنعتی چیزی بلده به کنار
هر کی آشنا داره و یا کار باباش خوبه و میتونه بره پیش اونا به کنار 
کسی که هیچی نداره و صفه و باید از صفر بسازه و هیچ ساره آماده ای نیست ازش استفاده کنه راهی نداره و ممکنه با درس خوندن به شغل رویاییش دست پیدا کنه 
این تفکر زنگ زده ی همه باید درس بخونن و بر عکسش تفکر زنگ زده همه نباید درس بخونن رو بریزید دور 
همه باید با شناخت خود و توانایی هاشون و شناخت اینکه چه جایگاهی میخوان داشته باشن و چز میخوان از زندگی مسیرشون رو مشخص کنند نه حرف دیگران و ...


شناخت مقدمه ی انتخاب هستش*

----------


## miladsa68

> *باز هم حرف های کلیشه ای که بزرگتر ها بهع کوچکتر ها میکنن شروع شد / نسخه پیچی مشروع با چاشنی دوستان و مدرک سن بیشتر و در نتیجه تجربه بهتر* *
> چقدر از این حرفها بدم میاد من چقدر بدم میاد یعنی 
> کنکور همه چیز نیست و همه چیز هم نمیتونه باشه ولی تعیین کننده خیلی چیزا میتونه باشه اگر با شناخت درست در مسیر کنکور قدم برداشته بشه 
> این چیزایی که شما گفتید که تناقضات بود همش اولا دلیلی نمیشه در مورد همه صدق کنه دوما این تناقضات سیستم و دانشگاه رو زیر سوال نمیبره بلکه شناخت غلط و انتخاب غلط افراد رو گوشزد میکنه نه غلط بودن سیستم  سوما اینکه بحث درامد و پول رو با دانشگاه مقایسه کنید یه کار احمقانه ای شما میتونی حتی درس نخونی بری کارگری و پول دربیاری میتوی بری سیگار بفروشی پول دربیاری اتفاقا درامد خوبی هم داره تحصیلات چه ربطی به پول داره؟؟تو سر در دانشگاه ننوشتن بیاییید و شغل اینده داشته باشید پولدار بشید . نوشتن بیایید علم آموزش کنید / داشتن در آمد از علم یک مهارت هستش که اون رو شما باید خودتون به دست بیارید / دانشگاه به شما ابزار رو میده ( علم) نه پول / هی این پول و درامد رو میکوبید سر دانشجو و کنکوری و ... بابا بکشید بیرون از جون این کنکوریها بزارید یکم روحشون در ارامش باشه برید هر کاری خودتون میخوایید بکنید از این انجمن برید بابا / یه لحظه فکر کن کسی بیاد با این حرفهای شما درس رو بزاره کنار و بره دنبال کار آزاد بعدش ببینه برای اون کار ساخته نشده و باید درس میخوند ولی دیگه کار از کار گذشته / هر کسی توانایی اصلاح اشتباهاتش رو نداره و اولین اشتباه آخرین اشتباهه را با این حرفهاتون باعث و بانی اشتباه در افراد میشید .  این حرفها شده شیرازه صحبتهای همه عوام سر سفره و مجلس و ویژه این انجمن هم نیست همه جا سر درس بحث پول رو میکشن وسط و شروع میکنن شر و ور گفتن بابا به خدا تو خود امریکا این حرفها رو بزنی بهت میخندن. ما نه درس رو شناختیم نه مدرسه و نه شغ لو پول در آوردن رو و مدام سر این شناخت اشتباه مقایسه اشتباه و قضاوت اشتباه میکنیم.
> چقدر از این حرفها واقعا بدم میاد در ضمن هیچ سند و مدرکی هم نداره که ببنیم حرفشون درسته یا غلط 
> یه نکته ای هم هست که اونم اینه خیلی ها که دانشجو هستن کار هم میکنن و خوب این تو همه کشورها هست مخارج بالاست و ما هم در حال رفتن به سوی سرمایه داری پس باید تلاش کرد . خوب داتشجوی پزشکی داره مسافر کشی میکنه چه اشکالی داره؟؟
> داره خرجش رو در میاره به من و شما چه ربطی داره؟؟ اینکه بیاییم بگیم پزشکی بده و ... و مثالش هم اون دانشجوباشه حرف درستیه؟؟ حسین ملک مطیعی پدر پیوند کبد ایران تو سخنرانیش میگفت تو دوران دانشجویی کار میکردم و وام میگرفتم تا بتونم پوا دوران تحصیلم رو بدم الان ببینید به کجا رسیده / شما فکر میکنید باید اول پول باشه تا حرکت کرد / همه چیتون شده پول / انسانیت رو با پول میسنجید  ارزش اجتماعی رو با پول میسنجید / عشق رو با پول میسنجید/ معیار ارزش یه رشته رو با پول میسنجید / تفکرتون پول زده شده و با پول شسته شده 
> اینکه یه باغدار از یه پزشک درآمدش بیشتر باشه بیاییم بگیم پس باغداری خوبه حرف درستیه؟؟چند تا باغدار داریم در آمدشون از پزشک بیشتره؟؟؟ ارزش اجتماعی باغدار با ارزش اجتماعی یه پزشک برابره؟؟ ذهنیت مردم چی؟؟ ارامش خود شخص چی؟؟
> برای بعضی ها فقط و فقط یه راه وجود داره و لاغیر / 
> ...


مطمئن شدم کامل نخوندین! 
دوست عزیز اولا من نگفتم درس خوندن بده! ننوشتم درس نخونید برین آشپزشین!
گفتم آینده شما ، شغل شما، شادی شما بستگی به خودتون داره
رشته یکی از عوامل موفقیت می تونه باشه ولی شما اکثریت جامعه رو باید ببینی
اول باید به این سوال جواب بدی چرا فلان رشته؟ من می‌خوام پزشک شم، اوکی چرا پزشک شم؟
اولویتم چیه؟ آیا این اون چیزیه که من واقعا میخوام؟ آیا شناختم درسته
بله پزشکی رشته خوبیه، ولی شما بخواهی بپرسی پزشکی خوبه یا بد، بخواهی بشناسیش نباید از پروفسور سمیعی و ملک‌مطیعی بپرسی از اینترن سال آخر و رزیدنت ها بپرس برات شرح بدن!
اسم آقای دکتر و اسم آقای مهندس اتفاقا پدر این بچه ها رو در آورده، طرف همینجوری میره یک رشته می زنه می بینه نه آدم این کاره نه تصوراتش نزدیکه!
من سر کارم دارم میبینم، طرف رشته ژنتیک یا بیوتکنولوژی خونده، اوکی طرف هیچ شغل تعریف شده ای نداره، تهش رو میگیری مشاورش گفته نهه خیلی آینده داره  
من صحبتم اینه راهتون از هر مسیری که میگذره! چه درس خوندن، چه کار کردن چه هر چیز دیگه
۱. هدفتون رو مشخص کنید
۲. واقعیت رو بررسی کنید
۳.در نهایت خودتون انتخاب کنید که تو آینده قراره چی باشین!
تمام

----------


## sea

همیشه از روز کنکور تا انتخاب رشته کل صفحات مجازی و مجالس و خونه ها پر این حرفای کلیشه ای میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> مطمئن شدم کامل نخوندین! 
> دوست عزیز اولا من نگفتم درس خوندن بده! ننوشتم درس نخونید برین آشپزشین!
> گفتم آینده شما ، شغل شما، شادی شما بستگی به خودتون داره
> رشته یکی از عوامل موفقیت می تونه باشه ولی شما اکثریت جامعه رو باید ببینی
> اول باید به این سوال جواب بدی چرا فلان رشته؟ من می‌خوام پزشک شم، اوکی چرا پزشک شم؟
> اولویتم چیه؟ آیا این اون چیزیه که من واقعا میخوام؟ آیا شناختم درسته
> بله پزشکی رشته خوبیه، ولی شما بخواهی بپرسی پزشکی خوبه یا بد، بخواهی بشناسیش نباید از پروفسور سمیعی و ملک‌مطیعی بپرسی از اینترن سال آخر و رزیدنت ها بپرس برات شرح بدن!
> اسم آقای دکتر و اسم آقای مهندس اتفاقا پدر این بچه ها رو در آورده، طرف همینجوری میره یک رشته می زنه می بینه نه آدم این کاره نه تصوراتش نزدیکه!
> من سر کارم دارم میبینم، طرف رشته ژنتیک یا بیوتکنولوژی خونده، اوکی طرف هیچ شغل تعریف شده ای نداره، تهش رو میگیری مشاورش گفته نهه خیلی آینده داره ������ 
> ...


*اتفاقا من اینترن و رزیدنت ها رو خوب نظرشون رو شنیدم و خودم رشته ریاضی بودم تغییر رشته دادم به تجربی به هدف پزشکی 
متن شما رو هم دقیق خوندم 
و اخر حرف هام رو هم گفتم شناخت دقیق باید صورت بگیره از منظر جایگاه رشته و دانشگاه و پول و درامد / اینکه بیای بگی فلان کس مکانیک خونده و کافی شاپ زده که حرف نیست دوست عزیز / تو دیگر کشورها هم از اینجور افراد زیادن شما نمیتونی بگی اونیکه رفته مکانیک خونده و کافی شاپ داره کار اشتباهی کرده رفته مکانیک خونده اصلا چنین قضاوتی از اصل اشتباهه/ تصور شما از اینکه باید هر انتخابی از اول صحیح باشه و همه برن سمت علاقه و و...کلا اشتباهه و پیشفرض اشتباهی از اینده و شغل و علاقه دارید . 
به نظرم این شما هستید که درست متن مرا نخواندید 
ولی متن شما مناسب این دوره و زمان نیست و بیشتر نجوای ذهنی برای تسکین ذهن خودتونه نه دیگران*

----------


## Fawzi

احسنت 
کاملا درسته :Yahoo (4): 

و کنکوریا همچنان به کنکور های بعدی می اندیشند* 

افسوس ^.^

----------


## _Joseph_

> قشنگ مشخصه با یک شاکله و پیش فرض قبلی اومدی و متن این کاربر رو خوندی و چشمت رو روی اون قسمت هایی که درباره ی درس خواندن گفته بود، بستی ...
> چیزی که من از بحث های آقامیلاد برداشت کردم اینه که نباید بگذاریم زندگی و جامعه ما رو به سمت هدفی سوق بده ...
> اونم به زور ...
> اصلا بحث مالی مطرح نبود به نظرم ...
> مثلا یه دانشجوی مکانیک که «هیچ» علاقه ای به پزشکی نداره نباید بگذاره جامعه اون رو به سمت پزشکی سوق بده ...
> و اگر به طور مثال کارگرزاده هستیم و هیچ بارقه ای از تحصیلات در اطرافمون هم نیست نباید بگذاریم زندگی ما رو به خارج از دانشگاه سوق بده ...
> در ضمن به صِرف نشستن یک نفر توی یک اتاق با عنوان و پسوند پزشک یا وکیل یا مهندس قرار نیست بهش برچسب موفقیت هم چسبانده بشه ...
> از شما که مثل من سالهاست از نوجوانی فاصله گرفتی، بعید بود چنین دیدگاه رادیکالی ای ...


*من جواب شما رو نمیدم چون پیامی از شما دریافت کردم که اوج بی شعوری شما رو نشون میداد*

----------


## NoBogh

> سلام
> امروز آخرین روز کنکور امساله و با توجه به اطرافیانم و اینکه خودم قبلا از این سایت استفاده می‌کردم تصمیم گرفتم چند کلمه ای باهاتون حرف بزنم...یست



واو عضویت 92 مهر، دم شما گرم که وقت گذاشتی عالی بود

----------


## sami7

*البته هسند کسایی مثل من که درس رو ول میکنن میرن دنبال کار و شغل . به پول و درامد خوب هم می رسن

اما الان عمیقا احساس خلا میکنم احساس می کنم ی چیزی کمه و همه چیز پول نبوده ! . من ب شدت مادی گرا بودم و هستم

ب خاطر همینه الان احساس خوشبختی نمی کنم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> لطفا پیامی که بهش اشاره میکنی رو در همین پست به اشتراک بگذار که همه متوجه مرز های بی شعوری بنده ومرزهای جنبه و ظرفیت شما بشن ...
> اگر این کار انجام نشه، بنده بنا به حق خودم برای دفاع از شخصیتم، پیام رو منتشر میکنم ...
> پیام از طرف منه بنابراین رضایت کامل از انتشارش دارم


*همین که شما از طرف مقابل انتظار ظرفیت دارید همین بی شعوری شما رو ثابت میکنه*

----------


## NormaL

توی مجلس بزرگان جای ما نیست، اما به هر حال؛ دیدم چند نفر به خوشبختی اشاره کردن.

خوشبختی یه اتفاق نیست. یه انتخابه. اینکه انتخاب کنی خوشبخت باشی یا نه کاملا بستگی به خودت، تعریفت از خوشبختی، و انتخابت داره.
پول خوشبختی نمیاره. اما بدبختی هم نمیاره! میدونین، میخوام این دو تا رو جدا از هم ببینین. پول شاید سختیها رو از بین ببره، اما نمیتونه شما رو خوشبخت کنه. این شمایین که از الان، میتونین خوشبختی رو انتخاب کنین

شاید شما از رشته ی تحصیلیت راضی نباشی. شاید وضعیت مالیت رو دوست نداشته باشی. شاید شغلت رو دوست نداشته باشی. اما میتونی خوشبخت باشی! هرچند این، دلیل نمیشه که برای بهتر شدن تلاش نکنین


و در باب شغل و درآمد.
والا هیچکس نمیتونه نظر قطعی بده که این راه برای همه خوبه یا این راه برای همه بده.
شمایی که میگی فردی که درآمدش از یه پزشک بیشتره موفق تره، نظر خودت رو گفتی.
شمایی هم که میگی جایگاه و منزلت پزشک ارزش بیشتری نسبت به درآمد داره، باز هم نظر خودت رو گفتی!

شما حق داری نظر خودت رو داشته باشی. اما خواهشا. خواهشا. وقتی یکی ازتون نصیحت میخواد و شما هم میخواین بهش نصیحت بدین، هیچوقت فقط نظر خودتون رو نگین. این راه رو بگین. راههای دیگه رو هم بگین. در آخر هم بگین به نظر من این راه درست تره. راه رو براش ترسیم کنین. یه بعدی یا حتی دو بعدی فکر نکنین. چند بعدی فکر کنین. به راه اشاره کنین، و بذارین خودش تصمیم بگیره.

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

[صحبتم اینه شما لزوما با وارد دانشگاه شدن به درآمد آنچنانی ممکنه نرسید،  از نظر در آمد یک نجار، یک آشپز، یک طراح سایت و .... می تونه خیلی بیشتر  از یک مهندس یا پزشک در آمد داشته باشن ]
سلام ببینید من منظور شمارو فهمیدم میگید نباید به هر قیمتی به هر شغلی تن داد اما درامد یه نجار و طراح سایت از مهندس یا پزشک بیشتره؟ شاید مورد خاص شما دیده باشید طرف ازین شغل ها به درامد خوبی رسیده باشه اما در مورد طراحی سایت و برنامه نویسی که من خودم توش سابقه کار دارم بگم متوسط درامد آنچنان بالا نیست. چون برای هرکسی مقدور نیست خودش شرکت بزنه و بازار یابی کنه و این کارا سرمایه و رابطه میخواد گاهی و مجبوری بری برای بقیه کار کنی و اکثر کسایی که من میشناسم اندازه پرستار هم نمیگیرن چه برسه به پزشک . من توی شهر کوچکی هم نیستم مشهد هستم که جزو شهر های بزرگ هم محسوب میشه.
همیشه در مقایسه خواهشا میانگین درامد اون قشر رو به حساب بیارید میانگین درامد پزشک رو مقایسه کنید با میانگین درامد طراحان سایت و یا آشپز ها اونوقت به نتایج منطقی میرسید.
و ضمن اینکه اگر کسی علاقه نداره و زمینه کاری دیگه ای داره موافقم باید بره از راه مناسبش به درامد برسه و مجبور نیست سختی پزشکی رو به جون بخره.
اما خیلی از بچه هایی که عشق پزشکی هستن از روی شکم سیری عاشق نشدن برادر من :Yahoo (4):  ما ها نه رابطه داریم نه پدر پولدار نه زمینی داریم که بریم کشاورزی بخونیم توش چیز میز بکاریم  :Yahoo (20):  به پزشکی علاقه داریم اما انگیزه مضاعف ما اینه که این رشته درامد حداقلی رو برای ما فراهم میکنه که مثل بعضی رشته های دیگه ترس از بیکاری و به ...... رفتن رو دیگه نداره. سخته درسته! اما سختیش رو به جون میخریم چون چیزایی که ما توی زندگی کشیدیم باعث میشه سختی این رشته به چش نیاد میخواد حالا درساش با 4 ساعت خوندن پاس بشه یا 10 ساعت از ماها برمیاد این حجم درس خوندن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NormaL

> [صحبتم اینه شما لزوما با وارد دانشگاه شدن به درآمد آنچنانی ممکنه نرسید،  از نظر در آمد یک نجار، یک آشپز، یک طراح سایت و .... می تونه خیلی بیشتر  از یک مهندس یا پزشک در آمد داشته باشن ]
> سلام ببینید من منظور شمارو فهمیدم میگید نباید به هر قیمتی به هر شغلی تن داد اما درامد یه نجار و طراح سایت از مهندس یا پزشک بیشتره؟ شاید مورد خاص شما دیده باشید طرف ازین شغل ها به درامد خوبی رسیده باشه اما در مورد طراحی سایت و برنامه نویسی که من خودم توش سابقه کار دارم بگم متوسط درامد آنچنان بالا نیست. چون برای هرکسی مقدور نیست خودش شرکت بزنه و بازار یابی کنه و این کارا سرمایه و رابطه میخواد گاهی و مجبوری بری برای بقیه کار کنی و اکثر کسایی که من میشناسم اندازه پرستار هم نمیگیرن چه برسه به پزشک . من توی شهر کوچکی هم نیستم مشهد هستم که جزو شهر های بزرگ هم محسوب میشه.
> همیشه در مقایسه خواهشا میانگین درامد اون قشر رو به حساب بیارید میانگین درامد پزشک رو مقایسه کنید با میانگین درامد طراحان سایت و یا آشپز ها اونوقت به نتایج منطقی میرسید.
> و ضمن اینکه اگر کسی علاقه نداره و زمینه کاری دیگه ای داره موافقم باید بره از راه مناسبش به درامد برسه و مجبور نیست سختی پزشکی رو به جون بخره.
> اما خیلی از بچه هایی که عشق پزشکی هستن از روی شکم سیری عاشق نشدن برادر من ما ها نه رابطه داریم نه پدر پولدار نه زمینی داریم که بریم کشاورزی بخونیم توش چیز میز بکاریم  به پزشکی علاقه داریم اما انگیزه مضاعف ما اینه که این رشته درامد حداقلی رو برای ما فراهم میکنه که مثل بعضی رشته های دیگه ترس از بیکاری و به ...... رفتن رو دیگه نداره. سخته درسته! اما سختیش رو به جون میخریم چون چیزایی که ما توی زندگی کشیدیم باعث میشه سختی این رشته به چش نیاد میخواد حالا درساش با 4 ساعت خوندن پاس بشه یا 10 ساعت از ماها برمیاد این حجم درس خوندن


در واقع کنکور الان کم ریسک ترین راهه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

 ایشون میگن طرف با مترجمی زبان دانشگاه آزاد رفته طراح مجالس عروسی شده
در واقع داره **ز رو به شقیقه ربط میده :Yahoo (21):  خب من الان دانشگاه نمیرم میرم تو همین تالارا دیگه. چه کاریه برگه سفید بذارم برم مترجمی زبان آزاد :Yahoo (23):

----------


## _Joseph_

> من یه چندروزی هست که بعد از مدت ها اومدم انجمن تا یک سری اطلاعات برای شروع مسیرم کسب کنم . توی اکثر تاپیک هایی که بررسی کردم متاسفانه پستی هم از شما با این ادبیات و لحنِ طلبکار مآبانه و عاصی دیدم... از چی انقدر عصبانی هستید ؟ از کجا نشات میگیره این حجم از خشم ؟ چی باعث میشه که نتونید با احترام به نظر دیگران ، نظر خودتون رو ابراز کنید ؟ 
> واقعا رقت انگیزه..


*بله همینقدر عصبانی هستم*  :Yahoo (76): 
*شما میتونید هر جا اسم من رو دیدیت پیامم رو نخونید و از کنارش رد بشید.و واکنشی هم نشون ندید .یا حتی منفی بدید و ...
 من خودم هستم و حرف خودم رو میزنم و نیازی نمیبینم برای اینکه چند نفر ازم خوششون بیاد یا چند نفر از من بدشون نیاد بیام دروغ بگم و به به چه چه کنم / من از دروغ نفرت دارم 
تشکر*

----------


## _Joseph_

> با عرض پوزش از صاحب استارتر؛ مجبورم پاسخ این عزیز رو اینجا بدم (درستش این بود که پیام خصوصی بشه اما روند رو من شروع نکردم)
> بی شعوری واضح تر اینه که به جای اینکه ناراحتیت از پیام من رو به صورت خصوصی ابراز کنی، بزاری یه جای عمومی و در یک بحث نامربوط و اون هم به صورت مبهم ابراز کنی که فرصت پاسخ یا شاید هم عذرخواهی رو از طرف مقابل سلب کنی ...
> این هم پیام صبح من به کاربر Josef که موجب عقده گشایی ایشون در جای نامناسب شد ...
> فایل پیوست 98073
> ادیت: بی زحمت*
> نظر خودم درباره ی این پیام: یک امتیاز مثبت با یک پیام انتقادی شخصی درباره ی موضوع ساده ای مثل آواتار که به صورت خصوصی به ایشون ابراز شده ...
> اگر هم دلخوری ای از سمت ایشون بوده میشد در پیام های خصوصی به راحتی با یک عذرخواهی از سمت من رفع بشه اما دیگه عذرخواهی در چنین شرایطی جایز نیست ...
> در ضمن به دنبال قضاوت مثبت یا منفی نیستم و فقط خواستم قضیه روشن بشه ...
> بازم شرمنده از استارتر عزیز و بزودی این پیام ها رو پاک میکنم ...


*خلاصه بگم مفید بگم
شما اشتباه میکنید پیام خصوصی میفرستید و توقع ظرفیت هم دارید / 
اگه چنین چیز رقت انگیز و اظهار نظر شخصی  بی ارزشتون رو بفرستید و توقع ظرفیت هم داشته باشید یعنی بی شعورید.
باز اگر در عموم میفرمودید قابل تامل تر بود وقتی شخصی میفرستید یعنی از رقت انگیز بودن کار خودتون خبر دارید. یعنی حتی سر شوخی ندارید و کاملا جدی میفرمایید.
توجیح بی شعورانه ای هم برای کار خودتون اوردید و به مغالطه پرداختید . لطفا مکنظور اصلی خودتان را با مغالطه عوض و کم رنگ نکنید که به شدت بی شعوریتان افزونتر میشه با این کارتون
یعنی چی عکست رو مخه؟؟ بی شعورررر/ ثواب داره؟؟؟ یعنی چی ؟ بی شعورر
لطفلا ریپلای نکنید .*

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> [صحبتم اینه شما لزوما با وارد دانشگاه شدن به درآمد آنچنانی ممکنه نرسید،  از نظر در آمد یک نجار، یک آشپز، یک طراح سایت و .... می تونه خیلی بیشتر  از یک مهندس یا پزشک در آمد داشته باشن ]
> سلام ببینید من منظور شمارو فهمیدم میگید نباید به هر قیمتی به هر شغلی تن داد اما درامد یه نجار و طراح سایت از مهندس یا پزشک بیشتره؟ شاید مورد خاص شما دیده باشید طرف ازین شغل ها به درامد خوبی رسیده باشه اما در مورد طراحی سایت و برنامه نویسی که من خودم توش سابقه کار دارم بگم متوسط درامد آنچنان بالا نیست. چون برای هرکسی مقدور نیست خودش شرکت بزنه و بازار یابی کنه و این کارا سرمایه و رابطه میخواد گاهی و مجبوری بری برای بقیه کار کنی و اکثر کسایی که من میشناسم اندازه پرستار هم نمیگیرن چه برسه به پزشک . من توی شهر کوچکی هم نیستم مشهد هستم که جزو شهر های بزرگ هم محسوب میشه.
> همیشه در مقایسه خواهشا میانگین درامد اون قشر رو به حساب بیارید میانگین درامد پزشک رو مقایسه کنید با میانگین درامد طراحان سایت و یا آشپز ها اونوقت به نتایج منطقی میرسید.
> و ضمن اینکه اگر کسی علاقه نداره و زمینه کاری دیگه ای داره موافقم باید بره از راه مناسبش به درامد برسه و مجبور نیست سختی پزشکی رو به جون بخره.
> اما خیلی از بچه هایی که عشق پزشکی هستن از روی شکم سیری عاشق نشدن برادر من ما ها نه رابطه داریم نه پدر پولدار نه زمینی داریم که بریم کشاورزی بخونیم توش چیز میز بکاریم  به پزشکی علاقه داریم اما انگیزه مضاعف ما اینه که این رشته درامد حداقلی رو برای ما فراهم میکنه که مثل بعضی رشته های دیگه ترس از بیکاری و به ...... رفتن رو دیگه نداره. سخته درسته! اما سختیش رو به جون میخریم چون چیزایی که ما توی زندگی کشیدیم باعث میشه سختی این رشته به چش نیاد میخواد حالا درساش با 4 ساعت خوندن پاس بشه یا 10 ساعت از ماها برمیاد این حجم درس خوندن


میشه بگین چه رشته ای بودین؟والا من هرچی میگم پیراپزشکی آنچنان بازار کار ندارن خانوادم گوش نمیدن میکنم هرچی شد برو امسال اینقدر شنیدم از پرستاری و رشته های دیگه انصراف دادن آدم نمیدونه چیکار کنه

----------


## NormaL

> میشه بگین چه رشته ای بودین؟والا من هرچی میگم پیراپزشکی آنچنان بازار کار ندارن خانوادم گوش نمیدن میکنم هرچی شد برو امسال اینقدر شنیدم از پرستاری و رشته های دیگه انصراف دادن آدم نمیدونه چیکار کنه


ببینین خیلی از اینایی که مدرک گرفتن و بیکارن یا انصراف دادن منتظر اینن که همینجور که تو خونه لم دادن خوابیدن بیان در خونشونو بزنن بگن "آقا تو رو خدا بیا استخدام شو" :Yahoo (21):

----------


## miladsa68

> توی مجلس بزرگان جای ما نیست، اما به هر حال؛ دیدم چند نفر به خوشبختی اشاره کردن.
> 
> خوشبختی یه اتفاق نیست. یه انتخابه. اینکه انتخاب کنی خوشبخت باشی یا نه کاملا بستگی به خودت، تعریفت از خوشبختی، و انتخابت داره.
> پول خوشبختی نمیاره. اما بدبختی هم نمیاره! میدونین، میخوام این دو تا رو جدا از هم ببینین. پول شاید سختیها رو از بین ببره، اما نمیتونه شما رو خوشبخت کنه. این شمایین که از الان، میتونین خوشبختی رو انتخاب کنین
> 
> شاید شما از رشته ی تحصیلیت راضی نباشی. شاید وضعیت مالیت رو دوست نداشته باشی. شاید شغلت رو دوست نداشته باشی. اما میتونی خوشبخت باشی! هرچند این، دلیل نمیشه که برای بهتر شدن تلاش نکنین
> 
> 
> و در باب شغل و درآمد.
> ...


منظور من تصمیم گیری برای کسی نبود  :Yahoo (76):  پول یکی از عوامله رضایت شغلیه نه همش. از قدیم گفتن پول خوشبختی نمیاره ولی بی پولی قطعا بدبختی میاره.
یکی از دلایل عمده ای که دانشجوها میرن داشنگاه اینه که در نهایت از طریق علمشون بتونن کسب درآمد کنند. صرفا بحث یادگیری و علم آموزی نیست!
موافق حرفتون هستم. خود فرد باید در نهایت تصمیم بگیره. بهتره خودشون رو محدود نکنند. توی زمینه کار بعضا من رشته هایی رو می بینم که مثلا حتی ما تصور نمی کردیم اینقدر خوب باشن! مثلا من زمانی که کنکور دادم خیلی ها رشته بهداشت رو حساب نمی کردن! می گفتن خوب نیست. ولی الان کارشون رو دارم می بینم نسبت به بقیه رشته ها خیلی کار به نسبت راحت تری دارن و در آمدشون هم نسبت به کارشون منطقیه. این مثال بود البته!
خوشبختی انتخابه حرفتون صحیحه. برای همین میگم شاد باشین. شما در آینده شغل و وضعیت تحصیلی ... می تونین تغییر بدین ولی هیچ وقت 20 ساله نمی شین باز

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

تو یکی از کلاس های استاد عظیمی یک حرف خیلی خوب زدن.  که ما موقعی که خسته میشیم یا بهش نمیرسیم شروع میکنیم به تخریب پزشکی دندون دارو ،ولی یادمون نره که ما برای همین رشته ها شروع کردیم . ولی دیگه مغلطه نکنیم و بعد از نرسیدن بهش نیایم بگیم پزشکی بده جیزه و فلان . این دسته از تاپیک ها که کنکور همه چیز  نیست از الان به بعد شکل میگیره . شاید این برای کل دنیا جواب بده ولی برای ایران نههه. برای ایران ، برای یک آدم معمولی مثل من همه ی دنیا خلاصه میشه تو دانشگاه .

----------


## sea

> ببینین خیلی از اینایی که مدرک گرفتن و بیکارن یا انصراف دادن منتظر اینن که همینجور که تو خونه لم دادن خوابیدن بیان در خونشونو بزنن بگن "آقا تو رو خدا بیا استخدام شو"


تاجایی که من دیدم پرستاری اکثرا بازار کار داره و استخدام میکنن

----------


## sea

یه دوستی دارم میکاپ ارتیسته و سالن داره و درآمد خیلی خوبی هم داره
رشته دانشگاهیش حقوق بود امسال هم آزمون وکالت قبول شد خودش می‌گفت به هردو علاقه دارم د درس و کار و فدای هم نکردم هردورو پیش بردم

----------


## _Joseph_

> تو یکی از کلاس های استاد عظیمی یک حرف خیلی خوب زدن.  که ما موقعی که خسته میشیم یا بهش نمیرسیم شروع میکنیم به تخریب پزشکی دندون دارو ،ولی یادمون نره که ما برای همین رشته ها شروع کردیم . ولی دیگه مغلطه نکنیم و بعد از نرسیدن بهش نیایم بگیم پزشکی بده جیزه و فلان . این دسته از تاپیک ها که کنکور همه چیز  نیست از الان به بعد شکل میگیره . شاید این برای کل دنیا جواب بده ولی برای ایران نههه. برای ایران ، برای یک آدم معمولی مثل من همه ی دنیا خلاصه میشه تو دانشگاه .


*بعدش برگشت گفت گربه دستش به گوشت نمیرسه میگه پیف پیف بو میاد* :Yahoo (4): 
*هر چند زیاد باهاش موافق نیستم ولی متاسفانه در مورد بعضیا صدق میکنه*

----------


## miladsa68

> در واقع کنکور الان کم ریسک ترین راهه
> 
>  ایشون میگن طرف با مترجمی زبان دانشگاه آزاد رفته طراح مجالس عروسی شده
> در واقع داره **ز رو به شقیقه ربط میده خب من الان دانشگاه نمیرم میرم تو همین تالارا دیگه. چه کاریه برگه سفید بذارم برم مترجمی زبان آزاد


اتفاقا منظور من همه چیز بود چیز این  :Yahoo (4):  من دلگیرم نمی شم از حرفت چون وارد زندگی نشدی ایرادی هم نداره. میگم اگر چیزی اگر راهت نیست چون مامانم دوست داره آقا/خانم دکتر صدام کنه پس باید پزشک شم رو از زندگیت بنداز بیرون. و نکته دوم حرفم هم اینه جوانبش رو بسنج شاید تصوراتت با واقعیت منطبق نباشه. این معنیش این نیست که فلان جیز بده. یا فلان چیز خوبه.
معنیش این نیست که درس بخون یا درس نخون.
من فکر میکنم چند سال دیگه این سایت باز باشه. تاپیکشم باز باشه. تهش بیا بگو چی شد
نبود هم جلو همین id من یک @gmail.com بزن بفرست.

----------


## miladsa68

> [صحبتم اینه شما لزوما با وارد دانشگاه شدن به درآمد آنچنانی ممکنه نرسید، از نظر در آمد یک نجار، یک آشپز، یک طراح سایت و .... می تونه خیلی بیشتر از یک مهندس یا پزشک در آمد داشته باشن ]
> سلام ببینید من منظور شمارو فهمیدم میگید نباید به هر قیمتی به هر شغلی تن داد اما درامد یه نجار و طراح سایت از مهندس یا پزشک بیشتره؟ شاید مورد خاص شما دیده باشید طرف ازین شغل ها به درامد خوبی رسیده باشه اما در مورد طراحی سایت و برنامه نویسی که من خودم توش سابقه کار دارم بگم متوسط درامد آنچنان بالا نیست. چون برای هرکسی مقدور نیست خودش شرکت بزنه و بازار یابی کنه و این کارا سرمایه و رابطه میخواد گاهی و مجبوری بری برای بقیه کار کنی و اکثر کسایی که من میشناسم اندازه پرستار هم نمیگیرن چه برسه به پزشک . من توی شهر کوچکی هم نیستم مشهد هستم که جزو شهر های بزرگ هم محسوب میشه.
> همیشه در مقایسه خواهشا میانگین درامد اون قشر رو به حساب بیارید میانگین درامد پزشک رو مقایسه کنید با میانگین درامد طراحان سایت و یا آشپز ها اونوقت به نتایج منطقی میرسید.
> و ضمن اینکه اگر کسی علاقه نداره و زمینه کاری دیگه ای داره موافقم باید بره از راه مناسبش به درامد برسه و مجبور نیست سختی پزشکی رو به جون بخره.
> اما خیلی از بچه هایی که عشق پزشکی هستن از روی شکم سیری عاشق نشدن برادر من ما ها نه رابطه داریم نه پدر پولدار نه زمینی داریم که بریم کشاورزی بخونیم توش چیز میز بکاریم  به پزشکی علاقه داریم اما انگیزه مضاعف ما اینه که این رشته درامد حداقلی رو برای ما فراهم میکنه که مثل بعضی رشته های دیگه ترس از بیکاری و به ...... رفتن رو دیگه نداره. سخته درسته! اما سختیش رو به جون میخریم چون چیزایی که ما توی زندگی کشیدیم باعث میشه سختی این رشته به چش نیاد میخواد حالا درساش با 4 ساعت خوندن پاس بشه یا 10 ساعت از ماها برمیاد این حجم درس خوندن


من بهتون حق میدم. چون وارد بازار کار نشدین. .
این که شما دوست دارین پزشک باشین انتخاب شماست. کسی هم نمی تونه بگه خوبه یا بد جز خود شما. من صحبتم اینه با چشم باز وارد شین! این جمله یعنی چی!؟ یعنی دارم می بینم نوشتی "الا درساش با 4 ساعت خوندن پاس بشه یا 10 ساعت از ماها برمیاد این حجم درس خوندن" و مثل روز روشنه تصورت از نهایت سختی همینه! دقیقا اینجا همون نقطه ایه که صحبت من شروع میشه.واسه همین میگم از یک رزیدنت بپرس از یک اینترن بپرس. نه برای اینکه رایت رو بزنه برای اینکه ببینی در آینده قراره با چی روبرو بشی
یعنی اینکه دوست عزیزی که وارد رشته پزشکی میشی
شما 7 سال دوره عمومی داری که تقریبا 2 سال 2 سال یک آزمون سراسری باید شرکت کنی و نمره حد نصاب رو بیاری. بعد از اتمام عمومی یا باید دانشجو برتر باشی یا ازدواج کرده باشی بتونی آزمون دستیاری بدی. در غیر این صورت 2 سال تشریف می برین سربازی یا طرح 
بعد آزمون دستیاری و آزمون های ارتقا اگر اشتباه نکنم  باز یک دوره 4 ساله طرح دارین. تا زمانی که دانشجو هستین. حقوق که تقریبا هیچی. تازه این حقوق هیچی باز وارد طرح پلکان می شه و .... بعد کلی کسورات.معمولا بین 3 ماه تا یک سال پول شما رو میدن!
در این بین من کشیک های 48 ساعته و 72 ساعته رو فاکتور گرفتم! اون فشار مورنینگ و داد و بیداد و تو مخی اتند و سال بالایی رو هم فاکتور گرفتم! آنکال و شکایت و فحش دعواهای مریض رو هم فاکتور. بله شما اگر همین روال رو بری جلو یک در آمد خوب در حدود 35 سالگی می تونی برسی شایدم نرسی! ( هر چی شهر پرت تر باشه شانس رشد بیشتر! )
ذهنت خیلی از بچه ها از پزشکی اینه من یک مطب می زنم! با کراوات میرم مطب منشیم یک خانم خوشکل. مریض های تر و تمیز. بقیه مریض ها هم مشغول حساب کردن در آمد روزانه من  :Yahoo (1): 
میری وارد سیستم میشی چنان کثافت کاری رو میبینی . چنان برخوردخا و استرسهایی رو میبینی که تو مخیلت هم نمی گنجید. 
اینا رو گفتم نه رای اینکه بگم پزشکی بده. برای اینکه بدونی مسیرت صرفا یک درس خوندن ساده نیست ها! شما هشتگ من رزیدنت هستم توی توییتر رو بخون.
من کلیت صحبتم اینه زمانی با رویا پردازی وارد چیزی بشی. نه با در نظر گرفتن حقیقت. قطعا یک جایی دچار مشکل میشی. بد هم دچار میشی.
من بچه هایی میان مشاوره میگیرن که مثلا رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی که رشته خودم هست خوبه یا بده. فکر می کنی 90 درصدشون چی میگن؟ میگن میخواهیم آزمایشگاه بزنیم! اصلا طرف هیچ پیش زمنیه ای نداره که قراره با چی روبرو شه. 
عزیز من شما هر کاری . پزشکی. داروسازی. لوله کشی. تخلیه چاه و فاضلاب اصلا واردش بشی در نهایت این زندگی شماست. شما باید در نهایت لذت ببری از زندگیت. این انتخاب خودتونه پیامدشم برای خودتونه

----------


## Hisen

> تو یکی از کلاس های استاد عظیمی یک حرف خیلی خوب زدن.  که ما موقعی که خسته میشیم یا بهش نمیرسیم شروع میکنیم به تخریب پزشکی دندون دارو ،ولی یادمون نره که ما برای همین رشته ها شروع کردیم . ولی دیگه مغلطه نکنیم و بعد از نرسیدن بهش نیایم بگیم پزشکی بده جیزه و فلان . این دسته از تاپیک ها که کنکور همه چیز  نیست از الان به بعد شکل میگیره . شاید این برای کل دنیا جواب بده ولی برای ایران نههه. برای ایران ، برای یک آدم معمولی مثل من همه ی دنیا خلاصه میشه تو دانشگاه .


خب معلومه استاد عظیمی پول شام و ناهارش از سراب ساختن درمورد پزشکی و دندون و دارو در میاد و نمیاد که از سختی ها بگه . 
یکی نیست بهش بگه مردک تو که توی ایران زندگی میکنی چرا طبابتت رو ول کردی چسبیدی به بازار کنکور؟

----------


## miladsa68

> *بعدش برگشت گفت گربه دستش به گوشت نمیرسه میگه پیف پیف بو میاد*
> *هر چند زیاد باهاش موافق نیستم ولی متاسفانه در مورد بعضیا صدق میکنه*


والله من یک گریزی به پست هات زدم. دوست عزیزمون درست می گفت  :Yahoo (4):  چرا اینقدر سخت گرفتی . شل کن باباجان. اینجا برای دعوا نیومدیم چرا طلب کار همه ای؟ما ااینجا مامان و بابت نیستیم.24 سال سنته. یک کم به خودت بیا. اینا رو توی این سن و سال من نباید یادت بدم هر چند اصراری هم به آدم کردنت ندارم چون جامعه که هیچی فردا وارد دانشگاهم بشی که ایشالله امسال میشی چون دیدم ماشالله مدعی تمام عیار هستی ( ایشاللله که قبول میشی!) با استادت  یک کلمه اینجوری حرف بزنی چنان به سرت میده یک روز در میون صدای استاد العوفت رو کل دانشگاه بشنون.
پزشکی و کل متلقاتش مال شما. شما ما رو نکش سمیعی ما پشت سر بقیه میگیم لات بمیری پشت سر شما میگیم نورو سرجن بمیری

----------


## _Joseph_

> خب معلومه استاد عظیمی پول شام و ناهارش از سراب ساختن درمورد پزشکی و دندون و دارو در میاد و نمیاد که از سختی ها بگه . 
> یکی نیست بهش بگه مردک تو که توی ایران زندگی میکنی چرا طبابتت رو ول کردی چسبیدی به بازار کنکور؟


*دوست عزیز طبابتش رو ول نکرده اتفاقا در کنار تدریس طبابت هم میکنن
در ضمن دارن درس هم میخونن برای آزمون دستیاری برای تخصص کاردیو قبول بشن*  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## _Joseph_

> والله من یک گریزی به پست هات زدم. دوست عزیزمون درست می گفت  چرا اینقدر سخت گرفتی . شل کن باباجان. اینجا برای دعوا نیومدیم چرا طلب کار همه ای؟ما ااینجا مامان و بابت نیستیم.24 سال سنته. یک کم به خودت بیا. اینا رو توی این سن و سال من نباید یادت بدم هر چند اصراری هم به آدم کردنت ندارم چون جامعه که هیچی فردا وارد دانشگاهم بشی که ایشالله امسال میشی چون دیدم ماشالله مدعی تمام عیار هستی ( ایشاللله که قبول میشی!) با استادت  یک کلمه اینجوری حرف بزنی چنان به سرت میده یک روز در میون صدای استاد العوفت رو کل دانشگاه بشنون.
> پزشکی و کل متلقاتش مال شما. شما ما رو نکش سمیعی ما پشت سر بقیه میگیم لات بمیری پشت سر شما میگیم نورو سرجن بمیری


*نمیخوام به خودم بیام شما به خودت اومدی این شدی من نمیخوام تو بشم
قبولی و قبول نشدن من هم فکر نکنم ربطی به شما داشته باشه پس آب رو بریز اونجات که میسوزه چرا آب رو هدر میدی در این کم آبی 

*

----------


## 1401

این بحث تا ۱۰۰ سال دیگم به نتیجه نمیرسه چون تو این بحث یه عده دوست دارن پزشکی قبول بشن نمیتونن حالا ضمیر ناخودآگاهشون داره کمکشون میکنه یه توجیه منطقی برای ول کردن کنکور براشون درست بکنه یه عده هم تو رشته خودشون موفق نبودن و چون جو امروز جامعه چند تا رشته خاص رو بورس افتاده پس طرف نجات خودشو تو این رشته ها میبینه و اگه کسی بیاد برخلاف این طرز تفکر دلیل منطقی بیاره کلا مورد هجوم و هجمه قرار میگیره  وگرنه نرمال این موضوع دقیقا اینه که هر کس باید بره دنبال علاقه واقعی خودش چون وقتی آدم کاریو میکنه که دوسش داره به همون نسبت شانس موفقیتش توی اون کار بالاتر میره و لذت معنویشم یراش بیشتره ولی تو ایران همه فقط دنبال لذت مادی هستن وگرنه تو امریکا هم کسی که مثلا زیست شناسی خونده میلیاردر نیست تازه برای عشقش پا میشه میره وسط جنگل آمازون ۱۰ سال با میمونا زندگی میکنه و علف میخوره کسیم بهش پولی نمیده اما داره لذت میبره از زندگیش پس ما فرسنگ ها با جوامع توسعه یافته فاصله داریم و به دنیا میایم که از هر راهی حتی اگه کوچکترین علاقه ای هم بهش نداشته باشیم به پول و بقا برسیم و دائما داریم خودمونو گول میزنیم و فرافکنی میکنیم و اگه کسی هم بیاد به زوایای تاریک وجودمون نور بتابونه و بخواد منطقمونو قل قلک بده بهش حمله میکنیم و حقشو کف دستش میزاریم

----------


## Rubiker

رفقای نازنین باهم مهربون باشیم :Yahoo (81): 

دیدگاهها متفاوت، آرزوها متفاوت، تئوری ها متفاوت، اهداف متفاوت، شرایط زندگیامون متفاوت و ...
مسلما نمی تونیم شرایط همو قضاوت کنیم 
قصدمون اینه بیایم حال همو خوب کنیم ولی ناخودآگاه باعث آزار هم میشیم. به همدیگه سخت نگیریم. 
 :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## sea

> این بحث تا ۱۰۰ سال دیگم به نتیجه نمیرسه چون تو این بحث یه عده دوست دارن پزشکی قبول بشن نمیتونن حالا ضمیر ناخودآگاهشون داره کمکشون میکنه یه توجیه منطقی برای ول کردن کنکور براشون درست بکنه یه عده هم تو رشته خودشون موفق نبودن و چون جو امروز جامعه چند تا رشته خاص رو بورس افتاده پس طرف نجات خودشو تو این رشته ها میبینه و اگه کسی بیاد برخلاف این طرز تفکر دلیل منطقی بیاره کلا مورد هجوم و هجمه قرار میگیره  وگرنه نرمال این موضوع دقیقا اینه که هر کس باید بره دنبال علاقه واقعی خودش چون وقتی آدم کاریو میکنه که دوسش داره به همون نسبت شانس موفقیتش توی اون کار بالاتر میره و لذت معنویشم یراش بیشتره ولی تو ایران همه فقط دنبال لذت مادی هستن وگرنه تو امریکا هم کسی که مثلا زیست شناسی خونده میلیاردر نیست تازه برای عشقش پا میشه میره وسط جنگل آمازون ۱۰ سال با میمونا زندگی میکنه و علف میخوره کسیم بهش پولی نمیده اما داره لذت میبره از زندگیش پس ما فرسنگ ها با جوامع توسعه یافته فاصله داریم و به دنیا میایم که از هر راهی حتی اگه کوچکترین علاقه ای هم بهش نداشته باشیم به پول و بقا برسیم و دائما داریم خودمونو گول میزنیم و فرافکنی میکنیم و اگه کسی هم بیاد به زوایای تاریک وجودمون نور بتابونه و بخواد منطقمونو قل قلک بده بهش حمله میکنیم و حقشو کف دستش میزاریم


خب در جامعه ای بااین نرخ بیکاری بالا وقتی شغل و درآمد فقط برای چنتارشته خاص هست معلومه وضع بهتراز این نمیشه!!!اگه هررشته ای متناسب خودش شغل داشت این مشکلات خیلی کمتر میشدن ولی افسوس....

مثلاً یه مهندس شریف میاد کنکور تجربی میده فهمیده یابایدازایران بره یاهم مسیرش رو عوض کنه چون تو ایران هیچ جایگاه شغلی نداره

----------


## _Joseph_

*مشکل از اونجایی شروع میشه که یه عده شروع میکنن به واعظی و راه درست نشون دادن و تحلیل شرایط جامعه با داده آماری یکی دونفر که هویت مشخصی ندارن و این تحلیل رو در افکار مسموم خیلی ها میشه دید. عیسی به دین خود موسی به دین خود هر رشته ای میخوایید برید ولی رشته ای نرید که بدون شناخت انتخابش کرده باشید / علاقه هم ملاک 100 درصدی تون قرار نگیره . همینایی که دم از علاقه میزنن اگه بدونن یه کاری هست که پول توش زیاده و راحتم هست با کله میرن توش با کلهههههههههه / بورس رو ببینید . یه نفر پیدا نشد بگه من علاقه ای به بورس ندارم  برای همین شرکت نمیکنم!!حتی بدون شناخت و علاقه و .. چون دید یکی دو نفر یه چندر غاز گیرشون اومد و ممکنه پولدار بشه شانسش رو امتحان کرد .و با کله رفت توش 
پس از ایرانی جماعت حرف نشنوید مخصوصا اونایی که ادعا هم دارن رو حرفاشون / ایرانی جماعت به جای هل دادن به سمت بالا از پات میکشه به سمت قعر چاه / خودتون برید دو سه تا سایت رفرنس و معتبر چک کنید و تحقیق کنید و حرف دیگران و افکار مسمومشون براتون پشیزی ارزش نداشته باشه 
چطور وقتی میخوایید یدونه گوشی بخرید سایتها رو زیر رو رو میکنید ولی برای اطلاعات در مورد کار و رشته و آینده و ... منتظر دهن دیگرانید تا براتون راه مشخص کنن؟؟ اونم اونایی که هیچ تصوری از چیزایی که ادعا میکنن ندارن و صرفا یه چیزایی دیدن و نقل قول میکنن تجربه شما لزوما با تجربه اونا یکی نخواهد بود .
این تمام حرف و شیرازه حرفی هستش ه میتونم بزنم و قبلا اونایی هم که من رو میشناسن با این حرفام آشنایی  دارن 
دیگر از این مزید است و بس*

----------


## sea

> *مشکل از اونجایی شروع میشه که یه عده شروع میکنن به واعظی و راه درست نشون دادن و تحلیل شرایط جامعه با داده آماری یکی دونفر که هویت مشخصی ندارن و این تحلیل رو در افکار مسموم خیلی ها میشه دید. عیسی به دین خود موسی به دین خود هر رشته ای میخوایید برید ولی رشته ای نرید که بدون شناخت انتخابش کرده باشید / علاقه هم ملاک 100 درصدی تون قرار نگیره . همینایی که دم از علاقه میزنن اگه بدونن یه کاری هست که پول توش زیاده و راحتم هست با کله میرن توش با کلهههههههههه / بورس رو ببینید . یه نفر پیدا نشد بگه من علاقه ای به بورس ندارم  برای همین شرکت نمیکنم!!حتی بدون شناخت و علاقه و .. چون دید یکی دو نفر یه چندر غاز گیرشون اومد و ممکنه پولدار بشه شانسش رو امتحان کرد .و با کله رفت توش 
> پس از ایرانی جماعت حرف نشنوید مخصوصا اونایی که ادعا هم دارن رو حرفاشون / ایرانی جماعت به جای هل دادن به سمت بالا از پات میکشه به سمت قعر چاه / خودتون برید دو سه تا سایت رفرنس و معتبر چک کنید و تحقیق کنید و حرف دیگران و افکار مسمومشون براتون پشیزی ارزش نداشته باشه 
> چطور وقتی میخوایید یدونه گوشی بخرید سایتها رو زیر رو رو میکنید ولی برای اطلاعات در مورد کار و رشته و آینده و ... منتظر دهن دیگرانید تا براتون راه مشخص کنن؟؟ اونم اونایی که هیچ تصوری از چیزایی که ادعا میکنن ندارن و صرفا یه چیزایی دیدن و نقل قول میکنن تجربه شما لزوما با تجربه اونا یکی نخواهد بود .
> این تمام حرف و شیرازه حرفی هستش ه میتونم بزنم و قبلا اونایی هم که من رو میشناسن با این حرفام آشنایی  دارن 
> دیگر از این مزید است و بس*


یه مشکل بزرگ دیگه اینه که تقریبا درصد خیییلی زیادی از آدما وقتی تومسیری هستن کاملا مطمین نیستن همیشه یه گوشه ذهنی هست نکنه اشتباه انتخاب کردم و.....بعد وقتی با حرف های سطحی این چنینی. مواجه میشه شک و تردیدش دوچندان میشه و خودشون رو گم می‌کنن
و اینکه کنکور علت نیست معلومه !اگه برای اکثررشته ها شغل بود الان مشکلات این چنینی وجود نداشت

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

> خب معلومه استاد عظیمی پول شام و ناهارش از سراب ساختن درمورد پزشکی و دندون و دارو در میاد و نمیاد که از سختی ها بگه . 
> یکی نیست بهش بگه مردک تو که توی ایران زندگی میکنی چرا طبابتت رو ول کردی چسبیدی به بازار کنکور؟


اتفاقا خودشون ی بار گفتن که هیچ کسی قرار نیست از تحصیلات دانشگاهیش پولدار بشه . من زدم تو کار کنکور یکی دیگه وارد ی کار دیگه میشه . ولی اگر کسی هم نتونه وارد کار دیگه ای بشه بازم پزشکی براش بهتره تو ایران . من خودم قربانی بت سازی برای پزشکی ام ولی وقتی فکر میکنم میبینم برای ایران حرفشون کاملا درسته

----------


## _Joseph_

> یه مشکل بزرگ دیگه اینه که تقریبا درصد خیییلی زیادی از آدما وقتی تومسیری هستن کاملا مطمین نیستن همیشه یه گوشه ذهنی هست نکنه اشتباه انتخاب کردم و.....بعد وقتی با حرف های سطحی این چنینی. مواجه میشه شک و تردیدش دوچندان میشه و خودش رو گم می‌کنه
> و اینکه کنکور علت نیست معلومه !اگه برای اکثررشته ها شغل بود الان مشکلات این چنینی وجود نداشت


*دقیقا داری درست میگی 
ببین منم مشکلم با حرفهای اینچنینی همینه دیگه فکر میکنن مثلا چون فلان کس از پزشکی ناراضی هستش منم برم ناراضی خواهم بود 
میخوان تجربه دیگران رو تعمیم بدن به خدشون بدون شناخت دیگران و خودشون 
واقعیت اینه که هیچوقت نمیشه علاقه رو کشف کرد / علاقه یه چیز نسبی هستش که در طول زمان ممکنه تغییر بکنه بنابه شرایطی 
برای همین میگم برای انجام دادن کار ها دنبال 100 درصد علاقه نباشید / مشکل اینه افراد نه تصور صحیحی از خارج دارن نه تصور صحیحی از داخل فکر میکنن اونجا همه 100 درصد در انتخاباتشون علاقه رو ملاک قرار میدن و همیشه هم از انتخابشون راضی ان 
و بر عکس تو داخل فکر میکنن افراد همیشه ناراضی ان و بر طبق علاقه هم انتخاب نمیکنن / این خود به خود به دامنه نارضایتی افراد می افزاید حتی به طور کاذب یعنی طرف میبینی از شغلش ناراضی هست و بعد وقتی بهش میگی خوب شغلت رو عوض کن میگه برو بابا من همین کار رو میکنم برم چی کار کنم ؟ این نشون میده حتی درصدی از نارایتی ها کاذبه و صرفا در مقایسه هست که نمود پیدا میکنه 
برای همین هم اینجور حرفهای استارتر و دیگر افراد که چنین تصوری دارن به شدت بازدارنده است و حتی میتونه توجیحی باشه برای کم کاری . که تو همین انجمن دارید میبینید نمونه هاش رو کسایی که مهر ماه عاشق پزشکی بودن الان به علوم ازمایشگاهی راضی شدن کلا دارن از تحصیل به دور میشن چه برسه هدف نتیجه اش هم همین میشه طرف میره مکانیک و یا یه رشته ای و بعدش میاد کافی شاپ کار میکنه و تعریف میکنه دانشگاه همه چیز نیست و به من هیچی نداد ولی کافی شاپ خیلی خوب بود و ... غافل از اینکه ایشون انتخاب درستی نکردن / چرا از این همه ادمی که انتخاب درستی کردن و شناخت دقیقی داشتن نمیرید اونارو تعریف کنید؟؟ چرا چسبیدید به اونایی که انتخاب غلط داشتن؟؟ چرا دارید تعمیم میدید به کل جامعه؟؟
و در نهایت این مشکل به وجود میاد که افراد نمیتونن انتخاب کنن یعنی نمیتونه طرف بگه میخوام چکار کنم و چیکار نکنم / برای همین شناخت صحیح خود و رشته میتونه کمک کننده باشه نه مقایسه افراد دیگر با خود
 هر چیزی که اطرافتون میبینید دلیلی داره و بی دلیل نیست دنبال دلیل منطقی علمی و شاخته شده باشید نه تعریف  یک سویه ذهن های افراد از یک مشکل و سیاه نمایی و نگرش کلیشه ای شده و نخ نمای این انجمن که بار ها روش بحث شده و نتیجه ای هم نداده به جز از راه به در کردن عده ای*

----------


## sea

> *دقیقا داری درست میگی 
> ببین منم مشکلم با حرفهای اینچنینی همینه دیگه فکر میکنن مثلا چون فلان کس از پزشکی ناراضی هستش منم برم ناراضی خواهم بود 
> میخوان تجربه دیگران رو تعمیم بدن به خدشون بدون شناخت دیگران و خودشون 
> واقعیت اینه که هیچوقت نمیشه علاقه رو کشف کرد / علاقه یه چیز نسبی هستش که در طول زمان ممکنه تغییر بکنه بنابه شرایطی 
> برای همین میگم برای انجام دادن کار ها دنبال 100 درصد علاقه نباشید / مشکل اینه افراد نه تصور صحیحی از خارج دارن نه تصور صحیحی از داخل فکر میکنن اونجا همه 100 درصد در انتخاباتشون علاقه رو ملاک قرار میدن و همیشه هم از انتخابشون راضی ان 
> و بر عکس تو داخل فکر میکنن افراد همیشه ناراضی ان و بر طبق علاقه هم انتخاب نمیکنن / این خود به خود به دامنه نارضایتی افراد می افزاید حتی به طور کاذب یعنی طرف میبینی از شغلش ناراضی هست و بعد وقتی بهش میگی خوب شغلت رو عوض کن میگه برو بابا من همین کار رو میکنم برم چی کار کنم ؟ این نشون میده حتی درصدی از نارایتی ها کاذبه و صرفا در مقایسه هست که نمود پیدا میکنه 
> برای همین هم اینجور حرفهای استارتر و دیگر افراد که چنین تصوری دارن به شدت بازدارنده است و حتی میتونه توجیحی باشه برای کم کاری . که تو همین انجمن دارید میبینید نمونه هاش رو کسایی که مهر ماه عاشق پزشکی بودن الان به علوم ازمایشگاهی راضی شدن کلا دارن از تحصیل به دور میشن چه برسه هدف نتیجه اش هم همین میشه طرف میره مکانیک و یا یه رشته ای و بعدش میاد کافی شاپ کار میکنه
> و در نهایت این مشکل به وجود میاد که افراد نمیتونن انتخاب کنن یعنی نمیتونه طرف بگه میخوام چکار کنم و چیکار نکنم / برای همین شناخت صحیح خود و رشته میتونه کمک کننده باشه نه مقایسه افراد دیگر با خود
>  هر چیزی که اطرافتون میبینید دلیلی داره و بی دلیل نیست دنبال دلیل منطقی علمی و شاخته شده باشید نه تعریف  یک سویه ذهن های افراد از یک مشکل و سیاه نمایی*


متاسفانه خیلی از افراد این واقعیت هارو وقتی میفهمن که دیرشده و راه بازگشتی نیست اگرم هست خیلی سخته!و عصبانی میشن چرا گول حرفهای بقیه رو خور دن
ما در عمر کاریمون که حدود ۳۰سال هست بیشترین ساعات روز رو سرکاریم پس مسیله شغل و رشته خییییییییلی مهمه و درصد زیادی از رضایت از زندگی و خوشبختی و...همین شغله
این شغل و رشته باید هرسه  فاکتور علاقه،و استعداد و پول رو تا حد قابل قبول داشته باشه 
تو خود آمریکاشم فقط از روی یه فاکتور سراغ یه رشته نمیرن
آینده شغلی واسشون خیلی مهمه(اونجا هزینه تحصیل بالاس)

----------


## _Joseph_

> متاسفانه خیلی از افراد این واقعیت هارو وقتی میفهمن که دیرشده و راه بازگشتی نیست اگرم هست خیلی سخته!و عصبانی میشن چرا گول حرفهای بقیه رو خور دن
> ما در عمر کاریمون که حدود ۳۰سال هست بیشترین ساعات روز رو سرکاریم پس مسیله شغل و رشته خییییییییلی مهمه و درصد زیادی از رضایت از زندگی و خوشبختی و...همین شغله
> این شغل و رشته باید هرسه  فاکتور علاقه،و استعداد و پول رو تا حد قابل قبول داشته باشه 
> تو خود آمریکاشم فقط از روی یه فاکتور سراغ یه رشته نمیرن
> آینده شغلی واسشون خیلی مهمه(اونجا هزینه تحصیل بالاس)


*درست میفرمایید.

*

----------


## 1401

> اتفاقا خودشون ی بار گفتن که هیچ کسی قرار نیست از تحصیلات دانشگاهیش پولدار بشه . من زدم تو کار کنکور یکی دیگه وارد ی کار دیگه میشه . ولی اگر کسی هم نتونه وارد کار دیگه ای بشه بازم پزشکی براش بهتره تو ایران . من خودم قربانی بت سازی برای پزشکی ام ولی وقتی فکر میکنم میبینم برای ایران حرفشون کاملا درسته


دوست گرامی اتفاقا این حرفش دقیقا از اون حرفاست که گفتم طرف داره فرافکنی میکنه تا عقده خودشو تسکین بده وگرنه این آقا اگه پزشک موفقی میتونست بشه مطمینا حاضر نمیشد 1 ثانیه بیاد به بچه دبیرستانیا درس بده دقیقا مثال خودش برای کار الان خودش کاربرد داره که گربه دستش به گوشت نمیرسید میگفت ... تدریس تو دوران دانشجویی برای کمک خرج برای همه پیش میاد و عادی هست اما آیا رستگار رحمانی هم داره زیست درس میده ؟ نخیر اینجاست که علاقه حرف اول رو میزنه که یکی میشه پروفسور سمیعی و با همسرش میره آلمان کتشو گرو میزاره و تو وان حمام خونش میشینه درس میخونه به عشق پزشکی و همون عشق میشه سکوی پرتابش یکیم لقب پزشک یدک میکشه و معلمه کنکور میشه به نظر من آقای کرامت دبیر زیست شناسی که فوق لیسانس زیست گیاهیه خیلی موفق تر از یه پزشکه که امروز داره کنکور کار میکنه حالام که میلیاردر شده واسه آب و رنگش یه مدرک تفننیم میخواد قاب کنه بزاره بالا کتابخونش اتفاقا منم شعار نمیدم و مجبور شدم بخاطر شرایط زندگیم به علاقه هام پشت کنم ولی اینو پذیرفتم و فرافکنی نمیکنم و جلوی حرف حق جبهه نمیگیرم وگرنه من کی هستم برید فیلم استیو جابز رو ببینید و به حرفاش گوش کنید ببینید راجع به علاقه به کار ی که میکنید چه نظری داره در آخر منم با اینکه هر کی به دین خود باشه موافقم چون چند بار تو سایت اومدم حقیقتای تلخ زندگی کنکوریو بگم یه مشت سوءاستفاده چی که دیدن داره تشت رسواییشون زمین میوفته هر چی لایق خودشون بود بار من کردن . امیدوارم هر کس به هر آرزوی خوبی که داره برسه و دلش شاد بشه  :Y (459):

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

> دوست گرامی اتفاقا این حرفش دقیقا از اون حرفاست که گفتم طرف داره فرافکنی میکنه تا عقده خودشو تسکین بده وگرنه این آقا اگه پزشک موفقی میتونست بشه مطمینا حاضر نمیشد 1 ثانیه بیاد به بچه دبیرستانیا درس بده دقیقا مثال خودش برای کار الان خودش کاربرد داره که گربه دستش به گوشت نمیرسید میگفت ... تدریس تو دوران دانشجویی برای کمک خرج برای همه پیش میاد و عادی هست اما آیا رستگار رحمانی هم داره زیست درس میده ؟ نخیر اینجاست که علاقه حرف اول رو میزنه که یکی میشه پروفسور سمیعی و با همسرش میره آلمان کتشو گرو میزاره و تو وان حمام خونش میشینه درس میخونه به عشق پزشکی و همون عشق میشه سکوی پرتابش یکیم لقب پزشک یدک میکشه و معلمه کنکور میشه به نظر من آقای کرامت دبیر زیست شناسی که فوق لیسانس زیست گیاهیه خیلی موفق تر از یه پزشکه که امروز داره کنکور کار میکنه حالام که میلیاردر شده واسه آب و رنگش یه مدرک تفننیم میخواد قاب کنه بزاره بالا کتابخونش اتفاقا منم شعار نمیدم و مجبور شدم بخاطر شرایط زندگیم به علاقه هام پشت کنم ولی اینو پذیرفتم و فرافکنی نمیکنم و جلوی حرف حق جبهه نمیگیرم وگرنه من کی هستم برید فیلم استیو جابز رو ببینید و به حرفاش گوش کنید ببینید راجع به علاقه به کار ی که میکنید چه نظری داره در آخر منم با اینکه هر کی به دین خود باشه موافقم چون چند بار تو سایت اومدم حقیقتای تلخ زندگی کنکوریو بگم یه مشت سوءاستفاده چی که دیدن داره تشت رسواییشون زمین میوفته هر چی لایق خودشون بود بار من کردن . امیدوارم هر کس به هر آرزوی خوبی که داره برسه و دلش شاد بشه


ببینید الان استادان عظیمی ، بابایی ، کیاسالار، آرامفر، هاشمی و خیلی های دیگه که در ذهنم نیست همگی پزشک هستند.حتما قرار نیست که فقط پزشک باشی و هیچ کار دیگه ای نکنی . کلی دکتر هستند که زدن تو کار املاک و خیلی شغل های دیگه و این اصلا بد نیست به نظرم. این که بگیم کسی که داره تدریس میکنه به بچه دبیرستانی ها لزوما داره اسم پزشک رو یدک میکشه این خیلی اشتباهه . هر کسی با هر مدرک تحصیلی میتونه وارد کاری بشه که مقداری با اون درسی که خونده مرتبط باشه و خیلی هم موفق بشه . پرفسور سمیعی فقط تمرکزش رو پزشکی هست ولی ممکنه یکی دیگه پزشک باشه و کلی شغل دیگه داشته باشه . و فکر میکنم قیاس کردن آقای کرامت و استاد عظیمی مغلطه بزرگی هست .

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوست گرامی اتفاقا این حرفش دقیقا از اون حرفاست که گفتم طرف داره فرافکنی میکنه تا عقده خودشو تسکین بده وگرنه این آقا اگه پزشک موفقی میتونست بشه مطمینا حاضر نمیشد 1 ثانیه بیاد به بچه دبیرستانیا درس بده دقیقا مثال خودش برای کار الان خودش کاربرد داره که گربه دستش به گوشت نمیرسید میگفت ... تدریس تو دوران دانشجویی برای کمک خرج برای همه پیش میاد و عادی هست اما آیا رستگار رحمانی هم داره زیست درس میده ؟ نخیر اینجاست که علاقه حرف اول رو میزنه که یکی میشه پروفسور سمیعی و با همسرش میره آلمان کتشو گرو میزاره و تو وان حمام خونش میشینه درس میخونه به عشق پزشکی و همون عشق میشه سکوی پرتابش یکیم لقب پزشک یدک میکشه و معلمه کنکور میشه به نظر من آقای کرامت دبیر زیست شناسی که فوق لیسانس زیست گیاهیه خیلی موفق تر از یه پزشکه که امروز داره کنکور کار میکنه حالام که میلیاردر شده واسه آب و رنگش یه مدرک تفننیم میخواد قاب کنه بزاره بالا کتابخونش اتفاقا منم شعار نمیدم و مجبور شدم بخاطر شرایط زندگیم به علاقه هام پشت کنم ولی اینو پذیرفتم و فرافکنی نمیکنم و جلوی حرف حق جبهه نمیگیرم وگرنه من کی هستم برید فیلم استیو جابز رو ببینید و به حرفاش گوش کنید ببینید راجع به علاقه به کار ی که میکنید چه نظری داره در آخر منم با اینکه هر کی به دین خود باشه موافقم چون چند بار تو سایت اومدم حقیقتای تلخ زندگی کنکوریو بگم یه مشت سوءاستفاده چی که دیدن داره تشت رسواییشون زمین میوفته هر چی لایق خودشون بود بار من کردن . امیدوارم هر کس به هر آرزوی خوبی که داره برسه و دلش شاد بشه


*البته یه نکاتی رو پیرامون حرفاتون بگم 
رستگار رحمانی خودش تو مصاحبه تلویزیونی وقتی ازش پرسیدن چرا رشته ریاضی رو ادامه ندادی گفت که اینده کاری و بازار کار رشته پزشکی بهتر از ریاضی هستش و علاقه و ... هم ذکر نکردن ایشون ولی همینطوری که گفتم علاقه چیز نسبی هستش / چقدر برامون پیش اومده که علاقه ای نداشتیم بریم مهمونی و یا با دوستاموون بریم بیرون و فکر میکردیم حوصله اش رو نداریم ولی بعد از رفتن اتفاقا خیلی برامون خوش گذشته و حتی خاطره شده برامون / پس علاقه میتونه بوجود بیاد . هیچ رشته ای و شغلی سیاه سیاه نیست و سفید سفید هم نیست . و در مورد رستگار فکر کنم این علاقه به وجود اومده در طول زمان تحصیلش 

در مورد موفقیت عظیمی و کرامت / این صرفا دیدگاه نظر شماست و موفقیت هم چیز نسبی هستش و نمیشه اندازه گرفتش شاید از دیدگاه یه نفر دیگه عظیمی موفق تر باشه و شاید حتی از دیدگاه یکی دیگه هیچکدوم فرد موفقی نباشن!!*

----------


## _Joseph_

> ببینید الان استادان عظیمی ، بابایی ، کیاسالار، آرامفر، هاشمی و خیلی های دیگه که در ذهنم نیست همگی پزشک هستند.حتما قرار نیست که فقط پزشک باشی و هیچ کار دیگه ای نکنی . کلی دکتر هستند که زدن تو کار املاک و خیلی شغل های دیگه و این اصلا بد نیست به نظرم. این که بگیم کسی که داره تدریس میکنه به بچه دبیرستانی ها لزوما داره اسم پزشک رو یدک میکشه این خیلی اشتباهه . هر کسی با هر مدرک تحصیلی میتونه وارد کاری بشه که مقداری با اون درسی که خونده مرتبط باشه و خیلی هم موفق بشه . پرفسور سمیعی فقط تمرکزش رو پزشکی هست ولی ممکنه یکی دیگه پزشک باشه و کلی شغل دیگه داشته باشه . و فکر میکنم قیاس کردن آقای کرامت و استاد عظیمی مغلطه بزرگی هست .


*خود پرفسور سمیعی بنیاد علمی بین المللی مغز و علوم اعصاب رو تو هانوفر آلمان تاسیس کردن و بیشتر کارشون اموزشی و پژوهشی هستش تا طبابت 
حنیف عظیمی جراحان مغز و اعصابن* :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

*در ضمن یه چیز دیگه هم بگم فکر نکنید کسی که فقط به خاطر پول و پرستیژ میره یه کاری رو میکنه و یا رشته ای رو انتخاب میکنه کار بدی میکنه و موفق نخواهد شد 
خیر اصلا اینچنین نیست 
شاید اون فرد اینقدر پرستیژ و پول و مادیاتی که میتونه با شغلش به دست بیاره براش اهمیت داشته باشه که به خاطر همین ها سختی های رشته رو با جان و دل قبول کنه و خم به ابرو در نیاره 
نمونه ا هم پسر عموی من که مهندس صنایع هستن و اهل تهران هستن ولی میرن عسلویه کار میکنن و دارن سایت پتروشیمی احداث میکنن به همکاری اسپانیا خودش وقتی از سختی های کارش میگه تو عسلویه من پشمام میریزه / تو بر بیابون و گرمای 50 درجه تابستون توی کانکس داره زندگی میکنه ولی وقتی بهش میگم خوب مگه مریضی اینقدر سختی بکشی تو تهران هم کار هست بیا تهران میگه مریضم دو برابر پولی که اینجا میدن رو ول کنم بیام تهران؟؟! خیل یهم راضیه هم از کارش هم از حقوقش و ... همسرش هم راضیه با اینکه ماهی دو سه روز تهرانه پیش همسرش*

----------


## miladsa68

> دوست گرامی اتفاقا این حرفش دقیقا از اون حرفاست که گفتم طرف داره فرافکنی میکنه تا عقده خودشو تسکین بده وگرنه این آقا اگه پزشک موفقی میتونست بشه مطمینا حاضر نمیشد 1 ثانیه بیاد به بچه دبیرستانیا درس بده دقیقا مثال خودش برای کار الان خودش کاربرد داره که گربه دستش به گوشت نمیرسید میگفت ... تدریس تو دوران دانشجویی برای کمک خرج برای همه پیش میاد و عادی هست اما آیا رستگار رحمانی هم داره زیست درس میده ؟ نخیر اینجاست که علاقه حرف اول رو میزنه که یکی میشه پروفسور سمیعی و با همسرش میره آلمان کتشو گرو میزاره و تو وان حمام خونش میشینه درس میخونه به عشق پزشکی و همون عشق میشه سکوی پرتابش یکیم لقب پزشک یدک میکشه و معلمه کنکور میشه به نظر من آقای کرامت دبیر زیست شناسی که فوق لیسانس زیست گیاهیه خیلی موفق تر از یه پزشکه که امروز داره کنکور کار میکنه حالام که میلیاردر شده واسه آب و رنگش یه مدرک تفننیم میخواد قاب کنه بزاره بالا کتابخونش اتفاقا منم شعار نمیدم و مجبور شدم بخاطر شرایط زندگیم به علاقه هام پشت کنم ولی اینو پذیرفتم و فرافکنی نمیکنم و جلوی حرف حق جبهه نمیگیرم وگرنه من کی هستم برید فیلم استیو جابز رو ببینید و به حرفاش گوش کنید ببینید راجع به علاقه به کار ی که میکنید چه نظری داره در آخر منم با اینکه هر کی به دین خود باشه موافقم چون چند بار تو سایت اومدم حقیقتای تلخ زندگی کنکوریو بگم یه مشت سوءاستفاده چی که دیدن داره تشت رسواییشون زمین میوفته هر چی لایق خودشون بود بار من کردن . امیدوارم هر کس به هر آرزوی خوبی که داره برسه و دلش شاد بشه


شما تا صبح هم دلیل و منطق بیاری طرف دلش تو پزشکیه! طرف 24 25 سالشه بلکه بیشتر هنوز میخواد بره دنبال پزشکی. چون تو گوشش خوندن پزشک پولداره. شما توجیحات رو ببین. تو بازار ایران میگن بهترین رشته پزشکیه!  :Yahoo (4):  من از اول تاپیک کل حرفم اینه بابا پزشک نشدی دنیا به آخر نرسیده. کنکور آخر دنیا نیست طرف مطلب به این واضحی رو نمی فهمه. فکر می کنه تاپیک زدم که بگم پزشکی بده توش خبری نیست. یعنی فهم این موضوع که می تونه انتخاب ثانویه داشته باشه براش غیر ممکنه. می بینه بتش داره می شکنه.  درک نمی کنه. بعد میره تو خطش مثل چی گیر می کنه. تهشم راجع به انتخاب درست و نادرست سخنرانی می کنه.
معلومه که مشاور کنکور فقط 3 تار شته رو می کنه تو سر دانش آموز. دنیا رو هم واسه دانش آموز تمام میکنه هم خانوادش. این اثرش به قدری خطرناکه من می بینم طرف بعد 30 40 سالگی هنوز تو فکره درست کردن نقطه شروع 18 سالگیشه. هنوز میخواد پزشک شه چون آخر دنیا اونجاست.
میگه چرا مثال آدم موفق نمی زنی. مثال ایشون مثل این می مونه من در دفاع از رشته فیزیک هی بخوام انیشتن. تسلا. هاوکینگ رو ردیف کنم. بگم ببین چه قدر موفق بودن. شما هر فیلدی رو بخواهی در نظر بگیری توش مثال اینجوری هست.
من میگم شما موفق شدی برای خودت شدی. خودتون رو تو بن بست نذارین. آقا خواستی گوش کن. نخواستی هم نکن

----------


## 1401

[QUOTE=josef76;1725498]*البته یه نکاتی رو پیرامون حرفاتون بگم 
رستگار رحمانی خودش تو مصاحبه تلویزیونی وقتی ازش پرسیدن چرا رشته ریاضی رو ادامه ندادی گفت که اینده کاری و بازار کار رشته پزشکی بهتر از ریاضی هستش و علاقه و ... هم ذکر نکردن ایشون ولی همینطوری که گفتم علاقه چیز نسبی هستش / چقدر برامون پیش اومده که علاقه ای نداشتیم بریم مهمونی و یا با دوستاموون بریم بیرون و فکر میکردیم حوصله اش رو نداریم ولی بعد از رفتن اتفاقا خیلی برامون خوش گذشته و حتی خاطره شده برامون / پس علاقه میتونه بوجود بیاد . هیچ رشته ای و شغلی سیاه سیاه نیست و سفید سفید هم نیست . و در مورد رستگار فکر کنم این علاقه به وجود اومده در طول زمان تحصیلش 

در مورد موفقیت عظیمی و کرامت / این صرفا دیدگاه نظر شماست و موفقیت هم چیز نسبی هستش و نمیشه اندازه گرفتش شاید از دیدگاه یه نفر دیگه عظیمی موفق تر باشه و شاید حتی از دیدگاه یکی دیگه هیچکدوم فرد موفقی نباشن!!*[/QUOTE
 من اصلا منظورم این نیست که آقای کرامت بهتر از آقای عظیمی هستن اتفاقا در قدرت تدریس آقای عظیمی شکی نیست ولی آقای کرامت لیسانس زیست قبول شدن بعد اومدن معلم شدن کم کم پیشرفت کردن رییس دپارتمان قلمچی شدن کتاب نوشتن و ... در حالیکه الان اکثر کسایی که رشته زیست خوندن یا بیکارن یا پشت کنکور به امید قبولی رشته بهتر دور خودشون چرخ میزنن اما وقتی یکی پزشکی قبول میشه و کلا کارش میشه معلم مدرسه اولا شما این آموزش رو با آموزش پروفسور سمیعی به دانشجوهاش مقایسه میکنید دوما کسی مثل رستگار رحمانی اتفاقا بسیار فقیر تر از امثال این معلمای کنکوری بوده ولی بخاطر علاقش و تواناییش الان افتخاره کشورو مردمش شده یه عده هم چون تواناییشون همین قدر بوده ۴ تا کتاب دبیرستانی حفظ کردن n ساله دارن تکرارش میکنن بعدم میگن پزشکی ال و بل و بقیه رشته هام به هیچ جا نیستن

----------


## sea

> شما تا صبح هم دلیل و منطق بیاری طرف دلش تو پزشکیه! طرف 24 25 سالشه بلکه بیشتر هنوز میخواد بره دنبال پزشکی. چون تو گوشش خوندن پزشک پولداره. شما توجیحات رو ببین. تو بازار ایران میگن بهترین رشته پزشکیه!  من از اول تاپیک کل حرفم اینه بابا پزشک نشدی دنیا به آخر نرسیده. کنکور آخر دنیا نیست طرف مطلب به این واضحی رو نمی فهمه. فکر می کنه تاپیک زدم که بگم پزشکی بده توش خبری نیست. یعنی فهم این موضوع که می تونه انتخاب ثانویه داشته باشه براش غیر ممکنه. می بینه بتش داره می شکنه.  درک نمی کنه. بعد میره تو خطش مثل چی گیر می کنه. تهشم راجع به انتخاب درست و نادرست سخنرانی می کنه.
> معلومه که مشاور کنکور فقط 3 تار شته رو می کنه تو سر دانش آموز. دنیا رو هم واسه دانش آموز تمام میکنه هم خانوادش. این اثرش به قدری خطرناکه من می بینم طرف بعد 30 40 سالگی هنوز تو فکره درست کردن نقطه شروع 18 سالگیشه. هنوز میخواد پزشک شه چون آخر دنیا اونجاست.
> میگه چرا مثال آدم موفق نمی زنی. مثال ایشون مثل این می مونه من در دفاع از رشته فیزیک هی بخوام انیشتن. تسلا. هاوکینگ رو ردیف کنم. بگم ببین چه قدر موفق بودن. شما هر فیلدی رو بخواهی در نظر بگیری توش مثال اینجوری هست.
> من میگم شما موفق شدی برای خودت شدی. خودتون رو تو بن بست نذارین. آقا خواستی گوش کن. نخواستی هم نکن


میدونین اصل ماجرا کجاس اینکه الان اگه مثلا این انجمن کنکور انجمن تبادل نظرات برنامه نویسان بود کلی برنامه نویس میومدن از معایبش میگفتن
اگه برای همه اون مشاغل ازاد که خودتون مثال زدین بود باز هم اتفاق مشابه میفتاد
تو ایران اینطوره که وارد هرکاری بخوای بشی کلیییی ادم ازاون کار بد میگن میخواو کارگری باشه یا پزشکی با کارافرینی یا هرچیز دیگه ای

علت هجوم به پزشکی هم مشخصه دیگه !درصدبالای بیکاران رشته های دیگه و درصد کم بیکاری دراین رشته ها!امارهای رسمی هم این رو نشون میدن
قبلا گفتم بازم میگم  اگه بازار کار درست شه مسیله هجوم به یه رشته هم درست میشه !نمونش دانشگاه فرهنگیان
چون امنیت شغلی و مزایا خوبی داره ببینید تواین چندسال اخیر تعداد شرکت کننده های انسانی رفت بالا
درحقیقت با تاپیک و صحبت های اینچنینی نمیشه مشکلات رو حل کرد
مشکل ریشه ای هست

----------


## dr.eliot

> سلام
> امروز آخرین روز کنکور امساله و با توجه به اطرافیانم و اینکه خودم قبلا از این سایت استفاده می‌کردم تصمیم گرفتم چند کلمه ای باهاتون حرف بزنم
> این حرف رو زیاد شنیدین که میگن کنکور همه چیز نیست، من خودم تو سن کنکور بودم تصورم این بود که کنکور اتفاقا همه چیز هست. جاییه که آینده من مشخص میشه. قراره خودم رو توی روپوش یک پزشک ببینم.
> نزدیک ۱۳ سال از کنکورم می‌گذره، خیلی از دوستان من پزشک شدن، دندانپزشک شدن، دارو ساز شدن، مهندس شدن
> ولی توی خیلی هاشون تصوراتشون با اونچیزی که واردش شدن متفاوت شد، من دوست پزشکی دارم که داره طراحی وب انجام میده و در آمدش بسیار بالاست و کلا پزشکی رو رها کرده
> من مهندس عمرانی رو می شناسم که باریستا شده و بسیار هم راضیه
> دوستی رو‌ دارم که رشته ادبیات زبان انگلیسی دانشگاه آزاد، رشته ای که با پاسخنامه سفید هم میشد قبولش شد درس خوند ولی در نهایت وارد تشریفات عروسی شد و تو جمع ما درآمدش از دوست دندان پزشکم هم بیشتره!
> اینا رو نگفتم که بگم اونایی که درس خوندن موفق نبودن نه! اتفاقا کسایی که تو رشته های خودشون هم هستن وضعیت بدی ندارن
> صحبتم اینه شما لزوما با وارد دانشگاه شدن به درآمد آنچنانی ممکنه نرسید، از نظر در آمد یک نجار، یک آشپز، یک طراح سایت و .... می تونه خیلی بیشتر از یک مهندس یا پزشک در آمد داشته باشن
> ...


حرفای تکراری و کلیشه ای به نظرم سرمون تو لاک خودمون باشه بهتره زندگی هر کسی به خودش مربوطه و فکر میکنم هرکسی خودش میدونه چیکار باید کنه و نیازی به نصیحت یا نظر دیگران نداره

----------


## Ali Darkness

از این حرفا بکشید بیرون پزشکی فقط پول نیست همین که بهت احترام میزان خودش یه دنیا میارزه ادمی رو میشناسم چند سال پشت کنکور بود میگفت حتی خانواده خودش هم بخاطر این که کنکور قبول نشده بود ادم حسابش نمیکردن میگه روزی که پزشکی قبول شده بودم همه مثل یه پادشاه باهام رفتار میکردن درسته این رفتار باعث تاسفه ولی باید قبول کرد پزشکی مثل یه بت میمونه تو ایران تو یه جمع وقتی میگی دکتری همه میگن دمتگرم میان همه پیشتو میشینن ولی مثلا بگی دکترای ادبیات یا فلسفه داری میگن این  دکتر قلابیه متاسفانه اینا رو دیدم که میگم

----------


## dr.eliot

> *باز هم حرف های کلیشه ای که بزرگتر ها بهع کوچکتر ها میکنن شروع شد / نسخه پیچی مشروع با چاشنی دوستان و مدرک سن بیشتر و در نتیجه تجربه بهتر* *
> چقدر از این حرفها بدم میاد من چقدر بدم میاد یعنی 
> کنکور همه چیز نیست و همه چیز هم نمیتونه باشه ولی تعیین کننده خیلی چیزا میتونه باشه اگر با شناخت درست در مسیر کنکور قدم برداشته بشه 
> این چیزایی که شما گفتید که تناقضات بود همش اولا دلیلی نمیشه در مورد همه صدق کنه دوما این تناقضات سیستم و دانشگاه رو زیر سوال نمیبره بلکه شناخت غلط و انتخاب غلط افراد رو گوشزد میکنه نه غلط بودن سیستم  سوما اینکه بحث درامد و پول رو با دانشگاه مقایسه کنید یه کار احمقانه ای شما میتونی حتی درس نخونی بری کارگری و پول دربیاری میتوی بری سیگار بفروشی پول دربیاری اتفاقا درامد خوبی هم داره تحصیلات چه ربطی به پول داره؟؟تو سر در دانشگاه ننوشتن بیاییید و شغل اینده داشته باشید پولدار بشید . نوشتن بیایید علم آموزش کنید / داشتن در آمد از علم یک مهارت هستش که اون رو شما باید خودتون به دست بیارید / دانشگاه به شما ابزار رو میده ( علم) نه پول / هی این پول و درامد رو میکوبید سر دانشجو و کنکوری و ... بابا بکشید بیرون از جون این کنکوریها بزارید یکم روحشون در ارامش باشه برید هر کاری خودتون میخوایید بکنید از این انجمن برید بابا / یه لحظه فکر کن کسی بیاد با این حرفهای شما درس رو بزاره کنار و بره دنبال کار آزاد بعدش ببینه برای اون کار ساخته نشده و باید درس میخوند ولی دیگه کار از کار گذشته / هر کسی توانایی اصلاح اشتباهاتش رو نداره و اولین اشتباه آخرین اشتباهه را با این حرفهاتون باعث و بانی اشتباه در افراد میشید .  این حرفها شده شیرازه صحبتهای همه عوام سر سفره و مجلس و ویژه این انجمن هم نیست همه جا سر درس بحث پول رو میکشن وسط و شروع میکنن شر و ور گفتن بابا به خدا تو خود امریکا این حرفها رو بزنی بهت میخندن. ما نه درس رو شناختیم نه مدرسه و نه شغ لو پول در آوردن رو و مدام سر این شناخت اشتباه مقایسه اشتباه و قضاوت اشتباه میکنیم.
> چقدر از این حرفها واقعا بدم میاد در ضمن هیچ سند و مدرکی هم نداره که ببنیم حرفشون درسته یا غلط 
> یه نکته ای هم هست که اونم اینه خیلی ها که دانشجو هستن کار هم میکنن و خوب این تو همه کشورها هست مخارج بالاست و ما هم در حال رفتن به سوی سرمایه داری پس باید تلاش کرد . خوب داتشجوی پزشکی داره مسافر کشی میکنه چه اشکالی داره؟؟
> داره خرجش رو در میاره به من و شما چه ربطی داره؟؟ اینکه بیاییم بگیم پزشکی بده و ... و مثالش هم اون دانشجوباشه حرف درستیه؟؟ حسین ملک مطیعی پدر پیوند کبد ایران تو سخنرانیش میگفت تو دوران دانشجویی کار میکردم و وام میگرفتم تا بتونم پوا دوران تحصیلم رو بدم الان ببینید به کجا رسیده / شما فکر میکنید باید اول پول باشه تا حرکت کرد / همه چیتون شده پول / انسانیت رو با پول میسنجید  ارزش اجتماعی رو با پول میسنجید / عشق رو با پول میسنجید/ معیار ارزش یه رشته رو با پول میسنجید / تفکرتون پول زده شده و با پول شسته شده 
> اینکه یه باغدار از یه پزشک درآمدش بیشتر باشه بیاییم بگیم پس باغداری خوبه حرف درستیه؟؟چند تا باغدار داریم در آمدشون از پزشک بیشتره؟؟؟ ارزش اجتماعی باغدار با ارزش اجتماعی یه پزشک برابره؟؟ ذهنیت مردم چی؟؟ ارامش خود شخص چی؟؟
> برای بعضی ها فقط و فقط یه راه وجود داره و لاغیر / 
> ...


عالی آفرین به این بینش وطرز تفکر مرحبا داداش

----------


## _Joseph_

[quote=1401;1725505]


> *البته یه نکاتی رو پیرامون حرفاتون بگم 
> رستگار رحمانی خودش تو مصاحبه تلویزیونی وقتی ازش پرسیدن چرا رشته ریاضی رو ادامه ندادی گفت که اینده کاری و بازار کار رشته پزشکی بهتر از ریاضی هستش و علاقه و ... هم ذکر نکردن ایشون ولی همینطوری که گفتم علاقه چیز نسبی هستش / چقدر برامون پیش اومده که علاقه ای نداشتیم بریم مهمونی و یا با دوستاموون بریم بیرون و فکر میکردیم حوصله اش رو نداریم ولی بعد از رفتن اتفاقا خیلی برامون خوش گذشته و حتی خاطره شده برامون / پس علاقه میتونه بوجود بیاد . هیچ رشته ای و شغلی سیاه سیاه نیست و سفید سفید هم نیست . و در مورد رستگار فکر کنم این علاقه به وجود اومده در طول زمان تحصیلش 
> 
> در مورد موفقیت عظیمی و کرامت / این صرفا دیدگاه نظر شماست و موفقیت هم چیز نسبی هستش و نمیشه اندازه گرفتش شاید از دیدگاه یه نفر دیگه عظیمی موفق تر باشه و شاید حتی از دیدگاه یکی دیگه هیچکدوم فرد موفقی نباشن!!*[/quote
>  من اصلا منظورم این نیست که آقای کرامت بهتر از آقای عظیمی هستن اتفاقا در قدرت تدریس آقای عظیمی شکی نیست ولی آقای کرامت لیسانس زیست قبول شدن بعد اومدن معلم شدن کم کم پیشرفت کردن رییس دپارتمان قلمچی شدن کتاب نوشتن و ... در حالیکه الان اکثر کسایی که رشته زیست خوندن یا بیکارن یا پشت کنکور به امید قبولی رشته بهتر دور خودشون چرخ میزنن اما وقتی یکی پزشکی قبول میشه و کلا کارش میشه معلم مدرسه اولا شما این آموزش رو با آموزش پروفسور سمیعی به دانشجوهاش مقایسه میکنید دوما کسی مثل رستگار رحمانی اتفاقا بسیار فقیر تر از امثال این معلمای کنکوری بوده ولی بخاطر علاقش و تواناییش الان افتخاره کشورو مردمش شده یه عده هم چون تواناییشون همین قدر بوده ۴ تا کتاب دبیرستانی حفظ کردن n ساله دارن تکرارش میکنن بعدم میگن پزشکی ال و بل و بقیه رشته هام به هیچ جا نیستن


*خوب همین اشتباهه دیگه شاید اقای عظیمی اصلا هدفشون این بوده برن پزشکی قبول بشن بعدش برن کنکور تدریس کنن نمیشه قضاوت کنیم که کارشون بده یا خوب 
رستگار رحمانی هم سالهای اول کار آموزشی میکردن تو همین کانون فرهنگی و توی آموزشگاه ذهن زیبا هم فکر کنم عضو هیات مدیره اش  هستن (دقیق اطلاع ندارم)و یا بودن 
ولی خوب تحصیلشون رو هم ادامه دادن . فکر میکنید به کوب چسبیدن به درس نه بابا نمیشه که اخه بالاخره یه تنوعی باید باشه . توی کار های فرهنگی سرودن شعر هم توی دانشگاه تهران نفر اول بودن و کارای متفرقه میکردن / نقد کتاب و ... 
در کل ایشون از همکاران فامیل دور ما هستن تو بیمارستان امام خمینی و یه نقل قول هایی از ایشون رو من از این فامیلمون شنیدم مثلا اینکه خیلی به کشاورزی علاقه مند هستن و باغ بسیار خوبی تو شمال تهران دارن و کشاورزی میکنن اونجا و یا توی مسابقات شنا هم شرکت میکنن و ... تک بعدی نیستن ایشون اینقدر که فکر میکنید. در ضمن چندان هم فقیر نبودن که تو رسانه ها دادار دودور راه انداختن
 در کل حرفهاتون خوب در مورد خیلی ها درسته ولی نمیتونیم قضاوتشون کنیم 
کم کم داریم به تفاهم میرسیم با شما فک کنم / یادته قبلا جنگ میکردیم؟* :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما تا صبح هم دلیل و منطق بیاری طرف دلش تو پزشکیه! طرف 24 25 سالشه بلکه بیشتر هنوز میخواد بره دنبال پزشکی. چون تو گوشش خوندن پزشک پولداره. شما توجیحات رو ببین. تو بازار ایران میگن بهترین رشته پزشکیه!  من از اول تاپیک کل حرفم اینه بابا پزشک نشدی دنیا به آخر نرسیده. کنکور آخر دنیا نیست طرف مطلب به این واضحی رو نمی فهمه. فکر می کنه تاپیک زدم که بگم پزشکی بده توش خبری نیست. یعنی فهم این موضوع که می تونه انتخاب ثانویه داشته باشه براش غیر ممکنه. می بینه بتش داره می شکنه.  درک نمی کنه. بعد میره تو خطش مثل چی گیر می کنه. تهشم راجع به انتخاب درست و نادرست سخنرانی می کنه.
> معلومه که مشاور کنکور فقط 3 تار شته رو می کنه تو سر دانش آموز. دنیا رو هم واسه دانش آموز تمام میکنه هم خانوادش. این اثرش به قدری خطرناکه من می بینم طرف بعد 30 40 سالگی هنوز تو فکره درست کردن نقطه شروع 18 سالگیشه. هنوز میخواد پزشک شه چون آخر دنیا اونجاست.
> میگه چرا مثال آدم موفق نمی زنی. مثال ایشون مثل این می مونه من در دفاع از رشته فیزیک هی بخوام انیشتن. تسلا. هاوکینگ رو ردیف کنم. بگم ببین چه قدر موفق بودن. شما هر فیلدی رو بخواهی در نظر بگیری توش مثال اینجوری هست.
> من میگم شما موفق شدی برای خودت شدی. خودتون رو تو بن بست نذارین. آقا خواستی گوش کن. نخواستی هم نکن


*شما هیچوقت من رو به اندازه خودم وئ دیگران رو به اندازه خودشون که نمیتونید بشناسید؟؟ حتی خبره ترین روانشناسان به این موضوع اعتزاف میکنن هر کسی خودش رو بهتر میشناسه 
پس چجوری دارید در مورد من قضاوت میکنید؟؟
شما حتی ادبیات و افکارتون پوسیده است و فکر میکنید سن 24 و 25 سالگی سن زیادی هستش و یا نا مناسب برای پزشکی / حتی من رو نمیشناسید و کارهایی که کردم و میکردم قبل این رو نمیشناسید که این جاش خیلی جالب تره / و باز هم خیلی راحت قضاوت میکنید./ من در سن 25 سالکی که پزشک بشم اگه 75 سال عمر کنم تازه من 1/3 سنم رو زندگی کردم / شما کی باشید که در مورد 2/3 زندگی من نگران باشید و اظهار نظر داشته باشید؟؟
حتی شما که 30 سال سن دارید اگه 60 سال عمر کنید ( انشالله 120 ساله بشید)تازه نصف زندگیتون رو عمر کردید . نصف اش رو اینچنین زندگی کردید نصف دیرش رو هم میخوایید اینطوری سپری کنید؟؟؟ بلاتکلیف؟؟؟ 
ولی من مسیرم رو مشخص کردم و کسی هم برام بت نساخته و خودم با شناختی که از خودم و توانایی هام و هدفی که در ذهن دارم وارد این مسیر شدم قبل این هم موقعیت شغلی داشتم هم مهارت و تخصص دارم و هم کلا رشته ام فرق میکرد کلا و اصلا هیچ شناختی از پزشکی نداشتم و سمتش ه منمیرفتم ولی وقتی در موردش یبشتر آگاه شدم نظرم عوض شد./ و حرفهای شما هم تاثیری روی بنده نداره چون من وقتی به سن شما برسم اینترن بخش هستم تو بیمارستان . پس مرا به خیر تو امید نیست شر مرسان/ 
هر کسی میخواد میره پزشکی هر کسی نخواد نمیره هر کسی هم بخواد میره خوشش نمیاد انصراف میده و .... به من و شما هم ربطی نداره و بهتره کاسه داغ تر از اش نشیم .
من دقیقا برعکس اون دوستانی که شما گفتید هستم دوستانی که جامعه رو نیددن و شناخت نداشتن و وارد دانشگاه شدن و بعدشم دیدن مالی نیست و برگشتن به جامعه 
من از کف جامعه بلند شدم و لمس کردم و این مسیر رو انتخاب کردم سربازی رو هم گذروندم و اومدم این مسیر رو طی کنم . 


*

----------


## Midnight__Star

اومدم ببینم تایپک موضوعش چیه که این همه تو صدر فهرست تایپکای انجمنه فقط با خوندن چندتا پست اول تاسف خوردم...دوستان یکم مهربون تر باشید هر کدوم برید بشینید از اول متنایی که نوشتید بخونید ببینید چه حسی درمورد خودتون پیدا میکنید؟! این همه تخریب و تهدید واقعا از کجا نشات میگیره فقط به خاطر چندتا حرفی که استارتر تایپک زد؟ فقط به خاطر چندتا نصیحت؟! خشم درونتون که به دلایل دیگه روی هم انباشته شده سر همدیگه خالی نکنید درسته اینجا مجازیه اما آدمای پشتش قلب دارن..
به قولی وقتی بحث به قیافه و تیپ میرسه حاضرید هزارتا کرم و ژل و عمل زیبایی بکنید و به خودتون برسید اما به اخلاق که رسید میگین من همینیم که هستم!..
فقط یکم مهربون تر باشید گور بابای کنکور

----------


## _Joseph_

*آخه ببین کی داره همین حرفه ها رو میزنه کسی که سال 95 باز هم به عنوان فارغ التحصیل توصیه هایی کرده اند. گفتم که اینا معلوم نی چند چندن


*


*در عکس بالا توصیه های فارغ التحصیل ( همین استارتر ) در سال 94 در تاپیک معرفی  علوم ازمایشگاهی رو میبینید.

در عکس زیر هم پستی از ایشان را میبینید که امروز خطاب به من گفتند 24 سال داری میخوای پزشک بشی و ... ولی پست زیر رو ببینید از این ادم . بعدش میگن مهربون باشید و .. و عصبی نشید .

*

----------


## miladsa68

> *شما هیچوقت من رو به اندازه خودم وئ دیگران رو به اندازه خودشون که نمیتونید بشناسید؟؟ حتی خبره ترین روانشناسان به این موضوع اعتزاف میکنن هر کسی خودش رو بهتر میشناسه 
> پس چجوری دارید در مورد من قضاوت میکنید؟؟
> شما حتی ادبیات و افکارتون پوسیده است و فکر میکنید سن 24 و 25 سالگی سن زیادی هستش و یا نا مناسب برای پزشکی / حتی من رو نمیشناسید و کارهایی که کردم و میکردم قبل این رو نمیشناسید که این جاش خیلی جالب تره / و باز هم خیلی راحت قضاوت میکنید./ من در سن 25 سالکی که پزشک بشم اگه 75 سال عمر کنم تازه من 1/3 سنم رو زندگی کردم / شما کی باشید که در مورد 2/3 زندگی من نگران باشید و اظهار نظر داشته باشید؟؟
> حتی شما که 30 سال سن دارید اگه 60 سال عمر کنید ( انشالله 120 ساله بشید)تازه نصف زندگیتون رو عمر کردید . نصف اش رو اینچنین زندگی کردید نصف دیرش رو هم میخوایید اینطوری سپری کنید؟؟؟ بلاتکلیف؟؟؟ 
> ولی من مسیرم رو مشخص کردم و کسی هم برام بت نساخته و خودم با شناختی که از خودم و توانایی هام و هدفی که در ذهن دارم وارد این مسیر شدم قبل این هم موقعیت شغلی داشتم هم مهارت و تخصص دارم و هم کلا رشته ام فرق میکرد کلا و اصلا هیچ شناختی از پزشکی نداشتم و سمتش ه منمیرفتم ولی وقتی در موردش یبشتر آگاه شدم نظرم عوض شد./ و حرفهای شما هم تاثیری روی بنده نداره چون من وقتی به سن شما برسم اینترن بخش هستم تو بیمارستان . پس مرا به خیر تو امید نیست شر مرسان/ 
> هر کسی میخواد میره پزشکی هر کسی نخواد نمیره هر کسی هم بخواد میره خوشش نمیاد انصراف میده و .... به من و شما هم ربطی نداره و بهتره کاسه داغ تر از اش نشیم .
> من دقیقا برعکس اون دوستانی که شما گفتید هستم دوستانی که جامعه رو نیددن و شناخت نداشتن و وارد دانشگاه شدن و بعدشم دیدن مالی نیست و برگشتن به جامعه 
> من از کف جامعه بلند شدم و لمس کردم و این مسیر رو انتخاب کردم سربازی رو هم گذروندم و اومدم این مسیر رو طی کنم . 
> 
> ...


شما طلب کار من هستین نه من طلب کار شما، من همون اول حرفم رو واضح زدم، من صرفا نظرم رو گفته بودم و واسه کسی تعین تکلیف نکردم
همون پست اول هم گفتم راهتون رو پیدا کنید بچسبید بهش
شما هر چی بشی واسه خودت میشی به منم مربوط نیست
این همه بحث کردیم تو آخرش ول کن این قضیه نیستی که کنکور اخر دنیا نیست، این واقعیته حالا باز بیا در مورد انتخاب سخنرانی کن
تهشم بگو من بدم میاد، به جهنم که بدت میاد، مگه همه چیز باید به میل تو باشه
اگر من دارم جفنگ میگم مجبورت نکردم اینجا باشی

----------


## 1401

[QUOTE=josef76;1725515]


> *خوب همین اشتباهه دیگه شاید اقای عظیمی اصلا هدفشون این بوده برن پزشکی قبول بشن بعدش برن کنکور تدریس کنن نمیشه قضاوت کنیم که کارشون بده یا خوب 
> رستگار رحمانی هم سالهای اول کار آموزشی میکردن تو همین کانون فرهنگی و توی آموزشگاه ذهن زیبا هم فکر کنم عضو هیات مدیره اش  هستن (دقیق اطلاع ندارم)و یا بودن 
> ولی خوب تحصیلشون رو هم ادامه دادن . فکر میکنید به کوب چسبیدن به درس نه بابا نمیشه که اخه بالاخره یه تنوعی باید باشه . توی کار های فرهنگی سرودن شعر هم توی دانشگاه تهران نفر اول بودن و کارای متفرقه میکردن / نقد کتاب و ... 
> در کل ایشون از همکاران فامیل دور ما هستن تو بیمارستان امام خمینی و یه نقل قول هایی از ایشون رو من از این فامیلمون شنیدم مثلا اینکه خیلی به کشاورزی علاقه مند هستن و باغ بسیار خوبی تو شمال تهران دارن و کشاورزی میکنن اونجا و یا توی مسابقات شنا هم شرکت میکنن و ... تک بعدی نیستن ایشون اینقدر که فکر میکنید. در ضمن چندان هم فقیر نبودن که تو رسانه ها دادار دودور راه انداختن
>  در کل حرفهاتون خوب در مورد خیلی ها درسته ولی نمیتونیم قضاوتشون کنیم 
> کم کم داریم به تفاهم میرسیم با شما فک کنم / یادته قبلا جنگ میکردیم؟*


 :Yahoo (10):  والله من اصلا جنگی نیستم کلا فقط یه اخلاقی دارم که اگه اعتقاد به حرفی داشته باشم اونو مطرح میکنم مشکلم هم تو این فروم از زمانی شروع شد که یه ایراد از برنامه یکی گرفتم اونم کینه گرفت چسبید به من  :Yahoo (114):  وگرنه همه ما تو این فروم یه مشت آرزو به دلیم که دنبال یه نور نجات و ساحل آرامش میگردیم و هر کی به نوعی گرفتاره

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما طلب کار من هستین نه من طلب کار شما، من همون اول حرفم رو واضح زدم، من صرفا نظرم رو گفته بودم و واسه کسی تعین تکلیف نکردم
> همون پست اول هم گفتم راهتون رو پیدا کنید بچسبید بهش
> شما هر چی بشی واسه خودت میشی به منم مربوط نیست
> این همه بحث کردیم تو آخرش ول کن این قضیه نیستی که کنکور اخر دنیا نیست، این واقعیته حالا باز بیا در مورد انتخاب سخنرانی کن
> تهشم بگو من بدم میاد، به جهنم که بدت میاد، مگه همه چیز باید به میل تو باشه
> اگر من دارم جفنگ میگم مجبورت نکردم اینجا باشی


*بله از حرفهای قبلیتون کاملا مشخصه راست میگید.
*

----------


## miladsa68

> *بله از حرفهای قبلیتون کاملا مشخصه راست میگید.
> *


جدی خودتو زدی به کوچه علی چپ یا داری ادا در میاری؟ بله من اینو نوشتم تناقض اینو با این که کنکور آخر دنیا نیست پزشکی هم تنها راه موفقیت بهم نشون بده.
من میگم هر غلطی دلت میخواد بکن، طلب کار ملت نباش، اینم نمی فهمی؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> جدی خودتو زدی به کوچه علی چپ یا داری ادا در میاری؟ بله من اینو نوشتم تناقض اینو با این که کنکور آخر دنیا نیست پزشکی هم تنها راه موفقیت بهم نشون بده.
> من میگم هر غلطی دلت میخواد بکن، طلب کار ملت نباش، اینم نمی فهمی؟



*استیکر نبود این رو واست فرستادم ناراحت نشی*

----------


## Dayi javad

*اونی که میره پزشکی اگ علاقه داشته باش هم از لحاظ مالی هم از لحاظ خوشبختی میتونه به بهترین جایگاه برسه توی بقیه رشته ها هم همینه 

اکثر کسایی که تو رشته هاشون موفق نیستن چون بدونه علاقه وارد شدن یا صرفا علاقه داشتن اما پشتکارش در حد اون حرفه  و شغل نبوده
ی زمانی هم گفتم 


اگ ارث و میراث و ... ندارین 
درس میتونه گزینه ی خوبی باش البته رشته و علاقه هم مهم 

اما اگ از لحاظ مالی وضعیتتون خوبه و صرفا برای مدرک میخواین درس بخونین 
برین با پولتون کار کنین و عشق و حال کنین 
شاید روز اول دانشگاه همه تشویقتون کنن 
ولی تو سن بالا شما اگ بیکار باشین و در آمدی هم نداشته باشین هیچ کدوم از اون دوست و آشناها حتی یک هزار تومنی هم در نمیاره ب شما کمک کنه

با  اولویت های خودتون زندگی کنین

اولویت اول من 
مثلا پول
بعد علاقه
و ...

مثلا من اگ کاری پیدا کنم پول توش باش از علاقمم دست میکشم
و شاید یک نفر از پول و موقعیتش دست بکشه بره سمت علاقش
ک زیاد دیدم اطرافم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> جدی خودتو زدی به کوچه علی چپ یا داری ادا در میاری؟ بله من اینو نوشتم تناقض اینو با این که کنکور آخر دنیا نیست پزشکی هم تنها راه موفقیت بهم نشون بده.
> من میگم هر غلطی دلت میخواد بکن، طلب کار ملت نباش، اینم نمی فهمی؟


*حافظه ماهی داری هااا
همین الان اینو گفتی بعدش چند سال قبل اون حرف ها رو گفتی/ قبلا خود تو که از اون افرادی بودی که تو گوش میخونن پولداره و 20 ملیون در میارن و پرستیژ دارن و ...
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *اونی که میره پزشکی اگ علاقه داشته باش هم از لحاظ مالی هم از لحاظ خوشبختی میتونه به بهترین جایگاه برسه توی بقیه رشته ها هم همینه 
> 
> اکثر کسایی که تو رشته هاشون موفق نیستن چون بدونه علاقه وارد شدن یا صرفا علاقه داشتن اما پشتکارش در حد اون حرفه  و شغل نبوده
> ی زمانی هم گفتم 
> 
> 
> اگ ارث و میراث و ... ندارین 
> درس میتونه گزینه ی خوبی باش البته رشته و علاقه هم مهم 
> 
> ...


*حقا که دایی بودن و عکس جانی دپ برازندته دایی جواد 
کم گوی و گزیده گوی چون در / زان اندک تو جهان شود پر* :Yahoo (117):

----------


## miladsa68

> *حافظه ماهی داری هااا
> همین الان اینو گفتی بعدش چند سال قبل اون حرف ها رو گفتی/ قبلا خود تو که از اون افرادی بودی که تو گوش میخونن پولداره و 20 ملیون در میارن و پرستیژ دارن و ...
> *فایل پیوست 98083


 :Yahoo (20): آقا ما منتظر در اومدن سمیعی دوم از شما هستیم، چرا خودتو اذیت می‌کنی، من دارم میگم آقا من مخالفتی با پزشک شدن ندارم، اتفاقا چیزی زیادش خوبه پوله این تاپیک که همین جا هست، ما منتظر  دیدن موفقیت شما هستیم  :Yahoo (4):   در آمد چیز بسیار خوبیه، اگر راه موفقیت شما از این مسیره بسیار عالی  :Yahoo (4):  بسم الله، دعوا نداره

----------


## _Joseph_

> آقا ما منتظر در اومدن سمیعی دوم از شما هستیم، چرا خودتو اذیت می‌کنی، من دارم میگم آقا من مخالفتی با پزشک شدن ندارم، اتفاقا چیزی زیادش خوبه پوله این تاپیک که همین جا هست، ما منتظر  دیدن موفقیت شما هستیم   در آمد چیز بسیار خوبیه، اگر راه موفقیت شما از این مسیره بسیار عالی  بسم الله، دعوا نداره


*من سمیعی نمیخوام باشم نه هدفم اون هست و نه دوست دارم مثل مجید سمیعی باشم 
من همین که خودم رو گم نکنم در این چندین سال و خودم باشم و بتونم به فرد مفیدی برای اجتماع و حداقل اطرافیانم باشم برام کافیه
 موفق باشید*

----------


## miladsa68

> *من سمیعی نمیخوام باشم نه هدفم اون هست و نه دوست دارم مثل مجید سمیعی باشم 
> من همین که خودم رو گم نکنم در این چندین سال و خودم باشم و بتونم به فرد مفیدی برای اجتماع و حداقل اطرافیانم باشم برام کافیه*


بسیار عالی، ایشالله موفق باشین

----------


## Ali Darkness

[QUOTE=josef76;1725530]*شما هیچوقت من رو به اندازه خودم وئ دیگران رو به اندازه خودشون که نمیتونید بشناسید؟؟ حتی خبره ترین روانشناسان به این موضوع اعتزاف میکنن هر کسی خودش رو بهتر میشناسه 
پس چجوری دارید در مورد من قضاوت میکنید؟؟
شما حتی ادبیات و افکارتون پوسیده است و فکر میکنید سن 24 و 25 سالگی سن زیادی هستش و یا نا مناسب برای پزشکی / حتی من رو نمیشناسید و کارهایی که کردم و میکردم قبل این رو نمیشناسید که این جاش خیلی جالب تره / و باز هم خیلی راحت قضاوت میکنید./ من در سن 25 سالکی که پزشک بشم اگه 75 سال عمر کنم تازه من 1/3 سنم رو زندگی کردم / شما کی باشید که در مورد 2/3 زندگی من نگران باشید و اظهار نظر داشته باشید؟؟
حتی شما که 30 سال سن دارید اگه 60 سال عمر کنید ( انشالله 120 ساله بشید)تازه نصف زندگیتون رو عمر کردید . نصف اش رو اینچنین زندگی کردید نصف دیرش رو هم میخوایید اینطوری سپری کنید؟؟؟ بلاتکلیف؟؟؟ 
ولی من مسیرم رو مشخص کردم و کسی هم برام بت نساخته و خودم با شناختی که از خودم و توانایی هام و هدفی که در ذهن دارم وارد این مسیر شدم قبل این هم موقعیت شغلی داشتم هم مهارت و تخصص دارم و هم کلا رشته ام فرق میکرد کلا و اصلا هیچ شناختی از پزشکی نداشتم و سمتش ه منمیرفتم ولی وقتی در موردش یبشتر آگاه شدم نظرم عوض شد./ و حرفهای شما هم تاثیری روی بنده نداره چون من وقتی به سن شما برسم اینترن بخش هستم تو بیمارستان . پس مرا به خیر تو امید نیست شر مرسان/ 
هر کسی میخواد میره پزشکی هر کسی نخواد نمیره هر کسی هم بخواد میره خوشش نمیاد انصراف میده و .... به من و شما هم ربطی نداره و بهتره کاسه داغ تر از اش نشیم .
من دقیقا برعکس اون دوستانی که شما گفتید هستم دوستانی که جامعه رو نیددن و شناخت نداشتن و وارد دانشگاه شدن و بعدشم دیدن مالی نیست و برگشتن به جامعه 
من از کف جامعه بلند شدم و لمس کردم و این مسیر رو انتخاب کردم سربازی رو هم گذروندم و اومدم این مسیر رو طی کنم .

*اصلا زمان کلا یه چیز نسبی هست هیچ دلیلی وجود نداره که کسی که زود تر یه چیزی رو شروع کرده موفق تر از کسی باشه که دیرتر شروع کرده یادم میاد یه سخنرانی از یکی از استاد های دانشگاه تهران برای ورودی های جدید بود که میگفت اکثر کسایی که به درجات بالا رسیدن تو این دانشگاه کسایی بود که پشت کنکور مونده بودن چون طعم شکست رو چشیده بودن و نسبت به سختی ها مقاوم شده بودن همین ادما بودن که تو یه بازه های زمانی مثل گردباد از بچه هایی که سال اول قبول شده بودن پیشی گرفتن جف بزوس (موسس کمپانی عظیم آمازون) کسی بود که تا 23 سالگی داشت تو مک دونالد همبرگر سرخ میکرد کی فکرشو میکرد این ادم یه روزی به پولدار ترین ادم کره ی زمین تبدیل بشه هیچکی جز خودش یا برید زندگی نامه گرنت کاردون رو بخونید تا 25 سالگی معتاد بوده میگفت بار ها سعی کردم ترک کنم حتی چند بار اوردوز کرده بوده ولی بازم زنده موند میگفت مادرم از خونه بیرونم کرد من هم بخاطر مادرم تصمیم به ترک گرفتم ولی 15 دقیقه بعد دوباره مصرف کردم همین ادم میگه وقتی اخرین بار ترک کردم داشتم از کمپ میرفتم بیرون به مسئول ترخیص گفتم دیگه برنمیگردم ولی اون گفت چرا برمیگردی این ادم دیگه سمت مواد نرفت الانم بالای 300 میلیون دلار ثروت داره اریک توماس (سخنران انگیزشی مورد علاقم و کسی که خودش تا 29 سالگی بی خانمان بوده و از سطل آشغال غذاشو تهیه میکرده ولی الان ویدئو هاش پربازدید ترین ویدئوهای انگیزشی یوتیوب هستن) میگه : مهم نیست سنت چقدره ، چه امکاناتی داری ، خانوادت فقیرن یا ثروتمند ، کجای دنیا زندگی میکنی ، چقدر تو اون هدف رقیب داری اگر هدفی که داری رو به اندازه نفس کشیدن نیاز داشته باشی و بخوای 100 درصد بهش میرسی

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

سلام مجدد به دوستان
نه اونطوری هم نیست اتفاقا من درسته که به عنوان پزشک کار نکردم ، چون طبیعتا تا پزشک نشدی نمیتونی به عنوان پزشک کار کنی :Yahoo (4):  اما از نظر خودم به عنوان یه داوطلب شناخت نسبتا خوبی دارم ، توی محیط های بیمارستانی زیاد رفتم به عنوان همراه ، مشکلات پزشکی رو در ایران میدونم ، اون حجم کاری به کنار گاهی میشه به خاطر کمبود امکانات توی بخش کلی بیمار تجمع پیدا میکنن و از لحاظ بهداشتی کلا فضای نامناسبی شکل میگیره که هم برای بیمار آزاردهنده هست هم برای پزشک و پرستار یا ریسک هایی که پزشک باهاش مواجهه ، مثل اون اینترنی که متاسفانه بیمار مبتلا به تب کریمه رو معاینه کرد اما به خاطر عدم تجربه یا هرچی به اون بیماری مبتلا شد و فوت کرد متاسفانه ، یا همین کرونا و ریسک هاش و پوشیدن ماسک و تجهیزات به صورت طولانی واقعا طاقت فرساست. من میفهمم همه این مشکلات رو و خیلی از بچه های دیگه هم میفهمن خوشبختانه ، نباید اینطور در جامعه رواج داد که آره پزشکای ما نمیدونستن این راه چیه وارد شدن الآن موندن توش!! اینطور نیست که همه با چشم بسته وارد شده باشن. ممکنه پس فردا بری پزشک بشی خودت رو نیدل کنی هزار تا بیماری بگیری خب اینم ریسک کاره اما برای خیلی ها این ریسک ها قابل پذیرفتنه.
خلاصه مطلب این که نخوردیم نون گندم اما دیدیم دست مردم :Yahoo (20): 
من مخالف این نیستم که واقعیت های شغل های مختلف گفته بشه اما این جوی که راه افتاده همه از پزشکی نهی میکنن هم اشتباهه یه جورایی! واقعیت های همه رشته ها باید گفته بشه و انتخاب به خود داوطلب واگذار بشه. نه اینکه من بیام به یه داوطلب بگم برو این رشته یا نرو این رشته.
ینی اگر صادقانه و بی طرف قضاوت کنید عوض هر مطلب مثبتی که در مورد پزشکی میبینید و میشنوید چندین برابر چیزای منفی گفته میشه ، یکی میاد میگه اینا حقوق زیاد میگیرن یکی میگه حروم کردن عمره یکی میگه ارزش نداره و هزار تا...... و این عادلانه نیست واقعا. دلیلش هم مشخصه این ترافیک پشت کنکور تجربیه ، اما با تخریب پزشک و پزشکی نباید مشکل رو حل کرد که....

----------


## NiNi

*سلام. نی نی هستم، معرف حضور همه تقریباً 

دوست عزیز ۳۰ ساله، بنده ۲۴ سالمه سال ۹۳ کنکور اولم بود. سبک سر بودم و از اول دبیرستان درس خواندن رو رها کرده بودم. رتبه ام شد ۱۲ هزار و دامپزشکی آزاد کرج آوردم و تُف به ذاتم که نرفتم..گفتم فقط پزشکی.. چون کل طایفه ی لعنت شده ام پزشکن.  نگم که سال ۹۸ آخرین کنکورم بود و ۹۹ هزار شد رتبه ام. دو سال هم هست ثبت نام میکنم و کنکور حاضر نمیشم. آواره موندم گوشه ی خونه. دانشگاه هم نمیتونم برم. راستش انقدر از درس و مطالعه دور شدم که حتی کتاب غیردرسی هم نمیتونم بخونم چه برسه به دانشگاه. من موهام مثل یک زن پنجاه ساله سفید شده. خسته است جانم ولی نمیتونم خودمو نجات بدم. توان هیچ کاری ندارم حتی فیلم هم نمیتونم ببینم. من که خنده های با صدای بلندم معروف بود تو آشناها، الان یک لبخند هم نمیزنم..برادرِ من، من معرفی میشم برای ازدواج ولی چون تحصیلات دانشگاهی ندارم، رد میشم.  من کل نوجوانیم تو منطقه محروم بودم و هیچ هنری ندارم. زمان ما امکانات نبود برای کار یاد گرفتن دخترها. اینترنتمون کارتی بود و دایل آپ نیمه جون داشتیم..من دختر خانواده بسیار مطرح و تحصیلکرده ای بودم که کار کردن و هنر یاد گرفتن حقارت بود براشون. میگفتن کار بیسواداست. من تنها کارم درس بود که اونقدر اتفاقات عجیب افتاد برام که اونم نخوندم. روانشناس نبود تو شهرمون.. من از قلمچی فراری بودم. معلمها به دلیل ثروتمند بودنم ازم بدشون میومد و به من آموزش نمیدادن. بچه ها به خاطر اختلاف طبقاتی با من ارتباط نداشتن و نمیتونستم تو کارهای گروهی شرکت کنم. من بیچارگی کشیدم تو زندگیم. صبح تا شب تنها بودم تو خونه و از تنهایی به تلویزیون پناه برده بودم. درس خوندن مساوی با رو به رو شدن با زندگی واقعی بود. واقعیت من تلخ تر از زهر بود. من خیلی بچه درس خون و باهوشی بودم. مطرح بودن خانواده من منو بیچاره کرد. تحقیر شدن مدام منو نابود کرد. من غیر از دانشگاه راهی ندارم. الانم تو سنی نیستم که هر رشته ای بخونم بره. طرف هم سن من با فوق لیسانس برگشته پشت کنکور. من با مردم نمیتونم حرف بزنم. من کار نمیتونم پیدا کنم، من از زندگی میترسم. کنکور مهمه. خییییلی هم مهمه. قبول نشدن تو کنکور، آتیش تله ی بی ارزشی منو شعله ور کرد. من تو باتلاق بلاتکلیفی ام. هیچ کس هم درک نمیکنه. حالا تصور کن مردم اون شهر لعنتی چجوری خوشحالن از بدبختی من. به پدر و مادرم پُز پزشکی و دندون خوندن بچه هاشونو میدن که همسن منن. دارن عقده گشایی میکنن. نگم براتون که این حقارت مدام چه داره به سرم میاره. بچه ها درس بخونید که اگه نخونید، رو دور باطل نخوندن و استرس و افسردگی می افتید و از زندگی عقب میمونید. پتک روزگار لهتون میکنه..له.*

----------


## Pedro88

کسایی که میگن کلیشه ای هنوز داغن وقتی 4 ترم از دانشگاه تون بگذره میفهمین مسیر رو اشتباه اومدین

----------


## sea

> *سلام. نی نی هستم، معرف حضور همه تقریباً 
> 
> دوست عزیز ۳۰ ساله، بنده ۲۴ سالمه سال ۹۳ کنکور اولم بود. سبک سر بودم و از اول دبیرستان درس خواندن رو رها کرده بودم. رتبه ام شد ۱۲ هزار و دامپزشکی آزاد کرج آوردم و تُف به ذاتم که نرفتم..گفتم فقط پزشکی.. چون کل طایفه ی لعنت شده ام پزشکن.  نگم که سال ۹۸ آخرین کنکورم بود و ۹۹ هزار شد رتبه ام. دو سال هم هست ثبت نام میکنم و کنکور حاضر نمیشم. آواره موندم گوشه ی خونه. دانشگاه هم نمیتونم برم. راستش انقدر از درس و مطالعه دور شدم که حتی کتاب غیردرسی هم نمیتونم بخونم چه برسه به دانشگاه. من موهام مثل یک زن پنجاه ساله سفید شده. خسته است جانم ولی نمیتونم خودمو نجات بدم. توان هیچ کاری ندارم حتی فیلم هم نمیتونم ببینم. من که خنده های با صدای بلندم معروف بود تو آشناها، الان یک لبخند هم نمیزنم..برادرِ من، من معرفی میشم برای ازدواج ولی چون تحصیلات دانشگاهی ندارم، رد میشم.  من کل نوجوانیم تو منطقه محروم بودم و هیچ هنری ندارم. زمان ما امکانات نبود برای کار یاد گرفتن دخترها. اینترنتمون کارتی بود و دایل آپ نیمه جون داشتیم..من دختر خانواده بسیار مطرح و تحصیلکرده ای بودم که کار کردن و هنر یاد گرفتن حقارت بود براشون. میگفتن کار بیسواداست. من تنها کارم درس بود که اونقدر اتفاقات عجیب افتاد برام که اونم نخوندم. روانشناس نبود تو شهرمون.. من از قلمچی فراری بودم. معلمها به دلیل ثروتمند بودنم ازم بدشون میومد و به من آموزش نمیدادن. بچه ها به خاطر اختلاف طبقاتی با من ارتباط نداشتن و نمیتونستم تو کارهای گروهی شرکت کنم. من بیچارگی کشیدم تو زندگیم. صبح تا شب تنها بودم تو خونه و از تنهایی به تلویزیون پناه برده بودم. درس خوندن مساوی با رو به رو شدن با زندگی واقعی بود. واقعیت من تلخ تر از زهر بود. من خیلی بچه درس خون و باهوشی بودم. مطرح بودن خانواده من منو بیچاره کرد. تحقیر شدن مدام منو نابود کرد. من غیر از دانشگاه راهی ندارم. الانم تو سنی نیستم که هر رشته ای بخونم بره. طرف هم سن من با فوق لیسانس برگشته پشت کنکور. من با مردم نمیتونم حرف بزنم. من کار نمیتونم پیدا کنم، من از زندگی میترسم. کنکور مهمه. خییییلی هم مهمه. قبول نشدن تو کنکور، آتیش تله ی بی ارزشی منو شعله ور کرد. من تو باتلاق بلاتکلیفی ام. هیچ کس هم درک نمیکنه. حالا تصور کن مردم اون شهر لعنتی چجوری خوشحالن از بدبختی من. به پدر و مادرم پُز پزشکی و دندون خوندن بچه هاشونو میدن که همسن منن. دارن عقده گشایی میکنن. نگم براتون که این حقارت مدام چه داره به سرم میاره. بچه ها درس بخونید که اگه نخونید، رو دور باطل نخوندن و استرس و افسردگی می افتید و از زندگی عقب میمونید. پتک روزگار لهتون میکنه..له.*


چقدرررررر شبیه منی چقدرررررررر واقعا یه لحظه فکر کردم خودم این پستو نوشتم  :Yahoo (112): 
با تک تک سلولی بدنم میفهمم چی میگی و‌چه دردیه

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sea


چقدرررررر شبیه منی چقدرررررررر واقعا یه لحظه فکر کردم خودم این پستو نوشتم 
با تک تک سلولی بدنم میفهمم چی میگی و‌چه دردیه


خیلی بده اصلاً. آدم میدونه باید تکونی به خودش بده و یه کاری بکنه، ولی نمیتونه. هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد. فلج فلج.*

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سلام
> امروز آخرین روز کنکور امساله و با توجه به اطرافیانم و اینکه خودم قبلا از این سایت استفاده می‌کردم تصمیم گرفتم چند کلمه ای باهاتون حرف بزنم
> این حرف رو زیاد شنیدین که میگن کنکور همه چیز نیست، من خودم تو سن کنکور بودم تصورم این بود که کنکور اتفاقا همه چیز هست. جاییه که آینده من مشخص میشه. قراره خودم رو توی روپوش یک پزشک ببینم.
> نزدیک ۱۳ سال از کنکورم می‌گذره، خیلی از دوستان من پزشک شدن، دندانپزشک شدن، دارو ساز شدن، مهندس شدن
> ولی توی خیلی هاشون تصوراتشون با اونچیزی که واردش شدن متفاوت شد، من دوست پزشکی دارم که داره طراحی وب انجام میده و در آمدش بسیار بالاست و کلا پزشکی رو رها کرده
> من مهندس عمرانی رو می شناسم که باریستا شده و بسیار هم راضیه
> دوستی رو‌ دارم که رشته ادبیات زبان انگلیسی دانشگاه آزاد، رشته ای که با پاسخنامه سفید هم میشد قبولش شد درس خوند ولی در نهایت وارد تشریفات عروسی شد و تو جمع ما درآمدش از دوست دندان پزشکم هم بیشتره!
> اینا رو نگفتم که بگم اونایی که درس خوندن موفق نبودن نه! اتفاقا کسایی که تو رشته های خودشون هم هستن وضعیت بدی ندارن
> صحبتم اینه شما لزوما با وارد دانشگاه شدن به درآمد آنچنانی ممکنه نرسید، از نظر در آمد یک نجار، یک آشپز، یک طراح سایت و .... می تونه خیلی بیشتر از یک مهندس یا پزشک در آمد داشته باشن
> ...


فوق العاده بود

----------


## Saeed79

> ببینین خیلی از اینایی که مدرک گرفتن و بیکارن یا انصراف دادن منتظر اینن که همینجور که تو خونه لم دادن خوابیدن بیان در خونشونو بزنن بگن "آقا تو رو خدا بیا استخدام شو"


خواهشا چنین حرفای کلیشه ای رو نگو عزیزم
بیکاری یه چیز بسیار بسیار معمولی توی جامعه ما هستش . فک نکن هرکسی بیکاره تلاش نکرده !
اون مشاورای انگیزشی که میگن برو دنبال علاقه ات و کی گفته کار نیست و اپلای کن و فلان همههه اش یه مشت چرت و پرت واسه خالی کردن جیب دانش آموزه
خیلی رک و راست بگم ! فک نکنین رشته ریاضی رفتین راحت اپلای میکنین و فلان ! باید با کسایی رقابت کنین که توی دانشگاه هم 12 13 ساعت دارن درس میخونن و چندین مدال طلای المپیاد دارن و خیلیاشون واقعا نخبه ان
یا مثلا رشته های تجربی بازار کارش جوره ! همین پرستاری که الان وضعش خوبه , چندسال دگ اشباع میشه . دارو دگ به کسی مجوز مطب نمیدن . پزشکی و دندون هم دارن اشباع میشن (ولی بازم نسبت ب بقیه رشته ها قطعا بهترن)
درکل میخوام بگم اینکه فک کنین هرکسی انصراف داده بخاطر اینه که عرضه اش رو نداشته کار پیدا کنه تفکرات کسیه که وارد جامعه نشده ...

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام
> امروز آخرین روز کنکور امساله و با توجه به اطرافیانم و اینکه خودم قبلا از این سایت استفاده می‌کردم تصمیم گرفتم چند کلمه ای باهاتون حرف بزنم
> این حرف رو زیاد شنیدین که میگن کنکور همه چیز نیست، من خودم تو سن کنکور بودم تصورم این بود که کنکور اتفاقا همه چیز هست. جاییه که آینده من مشخص میشه. قراره خودم رو توی روپوش یک پزشک ببینم.
> نزدیک ۱۳ سال از کنکورم می‌گذره، خیلی از دوستان من پزشک شدن، دندانپزشک شدن، دارو ساز شدن، مهندس شدن
> ولی توی خیلی هاشون تصوراتشون با اونچیزی که واردش شدن متفاوت شد، من دوست پزشکی دارم که داره طراحی وب انجام میده و در آمدش بسیار بالاست و کلا پزشکی رو رها کرده
> من مهندس عمرانی رو می شناسم که باریستا شده و بسیار هم راضیه
> دوستی رو‌ دارم که رشته ادبیات زبان انگلیسی دانشگاه آزاد، رشته ای که با پاسخنامه سفید هم میشد قبولش شد درس خوند ولی در نهایت وارد تشریفات عروسی شد و تو جمع ما درآمدش از دوست دندان پزشکم هم بیشتره!
> اینا رو نگفتم که بگم اونایی که درس خوندن موفق نبودن نه! اتفاقا کسایی که تو رشته های خودشون هم هستن وضعیت بدی ندارن
> صحبتم اینه شما لزوما با وارد دانشگاه شدن به درآمد آنچنانی ممکنه نرسید، از نظر در آمد یک نجار، یک آشپز، یک طراح سایت و .... می تونه خیلی بیشتر از یک مهندس یا پزشک در آمد داشته باشن
> ...


با کمال احترام با حرف شما هم کاملا و کاملا مخالفم !
اینکه استثنا بیارین و بگین فلانی شغلش x عه و از پزشک ها بیشتر در آمد داره پس رشته x اگه انتخاب و علاقه ات باشه به درآمد اون میرسی کامل و کامل غلط و بیشتر شبیه کلاه برداریای مشاورای انتخاب رشتس !!
شما مجموع درآمد تمام تشریفات عروسی ها و طراحی وب ها و رشته هایی که گفتین رو با هم جمع کنین 1 صدم کل پزشکای کشور نمیشه
این میشه آمار درست و مقایسه صحیح . نه اینکه بگین فلان استثنای 1 در میلیون ادبیات دانشگاه آزاد , از فلان استثنای دوست دندون پزشکم درآمدش بیشتره پس برید دنبال علاقه تون ...
حرف من اینه که شکی در این نیست که باید برید سراغ علاقه تون و به رویاتون پایبند باشید اما ! یه دانش آموز 18 19 ساله کنکور چی از جامعه میدونه ؟ چی از بیکاری میدونه ؟ چی از علاقه میدونه ؟
بخاطر همین تعصب رو بذارین کنار . فک کنین هیچ علاقه ای به هیچ رشته ای ندارین . الان شروع کنین طیف رشته هارو تقسیم کنین ( انسانی ریاضی تجربی) تک تک تحقیق کنین و با بیکار های اون رشته ها  و نوابغ اون رشته ها یا صحبت کنین یا مصاحبه هاشون رو بخونین . این روند رو انقدر کم کم جزئی کنین که به رشته هدف و علاقه تون برسین . این میشه انتخاب هدف و علاقه صحیح . نه اینکه یه پسر 18 ساله که 10 سال پای سیستم بوده بگه من به طراحی وب و گیمینگ علاقه دارم !
اینکاری هم که گفتم حداقل 1 ماه زمان میبره پس از الان شروعش کنین

----------


## Khazan1

سلام 
بنظرم برای رفتن به هر رشته باید شرایط خودتو در نظر بگیری مثلا فرض کنید طرف به پیانو علاقه داره ولی خب واقعا خانوادش نمی تونن هزینه یه پیانوی حتی ارزون قیمت رو تهیه کنن حالا اون شخص بیاد خودشو بکشه بگه من هنر دوست دارم شرایط تغییری میکنه ؟خیر
توی هر قشر خاص عده ای هستن با درامد های نجومی ولی شما نمی تونین به کل اون نمونه تعمیمش بدید.این جو پزشکی و دندونم بخاطر اینکه این شغلا یه شغلای به نسبت تضمین شده ای هستن و خب به تبع درامد خوبی هم دارن.بخاطر همینه که کل ملت دارن هجوم میارن سمتش.بعضیام خب بخاطر پرستیژه .بعضیام اصرار خانواده و علاقه و اینجورچیزا....
در کل برین دنبال علاقتون بنظرم.اگه شرایطشو دارین البته.
 زندگی دو روزه ارزش نداره روح و روانتونو آزار بدین .

----------


## Fatemehiyy

فارغ از رشته و شغل و درآمد ، هر کسی با هدف خاص خودش در زندگی به آرامش میرسه؛شخصی عاقبت بخیریش رو در درس میبینه،یه شخص دیگه در درآمد بالا،یکی تو ورزش میبینه یکی تو شغل آزاد و غیره غیره...

پس به جای مقایسه رشته ها و مشاغل و گفتن جنبه های منفی یا مثبت شون ، بهتره بزاریم هر کسی وارد رشته یا شغل مورد علاقه خودش بشه تا یه عمر حسرت به دل نباشه :Y (694):

----------


## _Joseph_

> فارغ از رشته و شغل و درآمد ، هر کسی با هدف خاص خودش در زندگی به آرامش میرسه؛شخصی عاقبت بخیریش رو در درس میبینه،یه شخص دیگه در درآمد بالا،یکی تو ورزش میبینه یکی تو شغل آزاد و غیره غیره...
> 
> پس به جای مقایسه رشته ها و مشاغل و گفتن جنبه های منفی یا مثبت شون ، بهتره بزاریم هر کسی وارد رشته یا شغل مورد علاقه خودش بشه تا یه عمر حسرت به دل نباشه


سلام شما رو نقل میگیرم تا حرف بزنم و لی مخاطب  حرفهام شما نیستید.
*والا ما هم همینطور میگیم بشه ولی فعلا که برعکسش اتفاق افتاده یعنی بودن کسایی که عاشق یه رشته ای بودن و رفتن دیدن هیچ چیزی نشدن و برگشتن الان دارن به بقیه میگن علاقه رو بریز دور برو پزشکی و .... که من بد بخت فکر میکردم از علاقه و عشق به رشته برم سمتش موفق میشم وعالیه و .... و اگه برم سمت علاقه ام خوشحال میشم و ... ولی الآن حتی میبینم حتی از اینکه به این رشته علاقه دارم حالم به هم میخوره و اصلا برام مهم نیست /
این تصور واهی که ارزش زندگی یه چیز دیگه اس و علاقه شرط اول و اخره و .... مال کسی هست که یا تامین تامین هست و صرفا خلائ زندگیش علاقه اش به یه زمینه و شغل و رشته خاص هست که میخواد اون رو پر کنه چون دیگه نیاز دیگری نداره / و یا مال اونایی هستش که جامعه رو نشناختن هنوز که باید بشناسن و آگاه بشن / یا مال اونایی هستش که دیگه هیچ جوره نمی خوان آگاه بشن /
مزخرف ترین و احماقانه ترین حرفی که شنیدم تو کل عمرم این بود : ببینید کدوم شغل رو میخوایید حتی بدون گرفتن پول انجام بدین برید سمت همون رشته و شغل 
در حالی که یه ادم عاقل و به بلوغ رسیده میفهمه زندگی خرج داره / خودش خرج داره /در اینده تشکیل خانواده خواهد داد و برای همیشه تا اخر عمرش این روحیه و سن و موقعیت رو نخواهد داشت / خانواده ازش توقع خواهند داشت  تامینشون کنی و .... پس هیچوقت خودش رو تو این منجلاب حرفهای غلط که نتیجه کژفهمی بازتابی جامعه است نمیکنه /
این بحث رو هم بچه ها الان داغن نمیفهمن و تا اۀان هی چی خواستن تامین بوده براشون  یه ذره سنشون بالا بره و وارد جامعه بشن برن سربازی  و با بقیه کل کل کنن وارد  بازار بشن و تو بازار و خیابون و دو دو تا چهارتا کنن با مردم میفهمن که وضعیت چی به چیه و از چه قراره 
یه چیزی رو هم بگم بحثم رو تمومش کنم و برم
تمام این بحث ها و .... فقط و فقط وفقط در حیطه سه تا رشته است و بس پزشکی -دندانپزشکی -داروسازی یعنی تمام اینایی که میگن برید سمت علاقه و از اینجور چیزا 99 درصدشون تو این رشته ها بحث میکنن و از اون 99 درصد هم 98 درصدشون یه زمانی کشته مرده این رشته ها بودن و دستشون بهش نرسیده الآن شدن منتقد شرایط موجود 
شما کافیه در حیطه رشته های مهندسی برید تاپیکاش رو ببینید. یعنی برید ببینید کسی که بین مهندسی کامپیوتر مونده و مکانیک بچه ها چه پیشنهادی بهش دادن همین افراد چه پیشنهادهایی دادن / برید ببینید آیا یک نفر بوده که بگه کامپیوتر دروسش ایناست ببین بهشون علاقه داری و یا مکانیک ایناست و موقعین شغلیش ایناست ببین علاقه داری و یا چرا این  دوتا رو میخوای بری اینهمه مهندسی و .... ؟؟ خیرررررررررررر همشون بلا استثنا گفتن کامپیوتر چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟ یعنی اینهمه کشته و مرده مهندسی کامپیوتر داریم تو این مملکت؟؟؟که اتفاقا بیشترین امار بیکاران مهندسی هم تو کشور مربوط به این رشته مهندسی  هست؟؟؟؟ بخدا خود امریکا با وجود شرکتهایی مثل مایکروسافت و گوگل و اپل و امازون و ..... اینقدر مهندس کامپیوتر تولید نمیکنه که ایران داره میکنه علی الخصوص تو این چند سال که دیگه 100 نفر اول کلا میرن کامپیوتر شریف و رو میزنن / یا نه اول که همه میرفتن برق میزدن چرا هیچکس ککش نمیگزید؟؟؟ایران که حتی توانایی تولید یه ترانزیستور نداره اینقدر داره مهندسی کامپیوتر مییگیره عقل سالم میگه که تا چند سال دیگه که این ورودی ها فارغ التحصیل بشن بیشتر از تعداد پرندگان هر شهر ما مهندس کامپیوتر خواهیم داشت و هیچ ترمزی هم نیست جلودارش بشه و دارن این رشته و آینده کاریش رو نابود میکنن با این کار ولی هیچ بنی بشری نیست بگه نرید کامپیوتر بابا به خدا مال اگه در دانشگاه های مهندسی رو تخته کنیم تا سه سال هم ورودی مهندسی نگیریم باز هم نیاز کشور به مهندس تامین هست پس چرا با این بدبختی بازمیگید برو کامپیوتر ؟؟؟ چرا نمیگید بر سمت علاقه ات؟؟ میدونی چرا؟؟ چون اولا قبولی مهندسی که اب خوردن شده و دغدغه مردم نیست پس میمونه پول و بازار کار و اینده و ... دنیا میره سمت کامپیوتر موقعیت اپلای فوق العاده پولش هم قابل قبول پس چی بهتر از این یا علی مدد با کله میریم تو مهندسی کامپیوتر*  :Yahoo (2): *
چقدر از این تجربی ها وقتی دیدن از تجربی به پزشکی و دندون و .... نمیرسن اومدن سمت ریاضی و کنکور ریاضی و قبولی رشته کامپیوتر و مهاجرت؟؟؟ تو همین انجمن تاپیکش رو زدن که از تجربی میشه رفت از طریق سوابق مهندسی کامپیوتر خوند؟؟ همه هم راهنماییش کردن و گفتن اره و بهترین کار رو داری میکنی و تشویقش کردن در حالی که منی که در حیطه برنامه نویسی و کامپیوتر کار کردم میدونم طرف داره با کله شیرجه میزنه داخل مشکلات و بدبختی و خودش هم خبر نداره/اگر هم بخواد اپلای کنه باز هم از شرایط رفتن خبر نداره و لمسش تکرده و نمیدونه زندگی در کشور دیگه با قوانین جدید وافراد جدید و فرهنگ جدید.... یعنی چی / طرف از شهر خودش میره بیرون چند ماه طول مکشه وقف پیدا کنی بعد میخواد یهو وارد یه دنیای دیگه بشه و فکر هم میکنه آسونه 
همه هم علاقه و عشقشون شده کامپیوتر یه نفر نیست انتقاد کنه به این قضیه ولی شب تا صبحمون رو در اعتراض افرادی که به پزشکی و دندون معترض هستن سپری میکنیم /
یا مقایسه مهندسی برق و هوا و فضا / یه نفر نیست بگه برو سمت علاقه ات بی برو برگرد همه میگن برق چرا؟؟؟ چون هوا و فضا نمیتونی اپلای کنی و تحریم هست ایران / چون تو ایران فقط باید بری سپاه ئ ارتش / چون تو ایران اصلا خود اشتغالی نداره و .... و شانس اینکه بیکار بمونی خیلی خیلی زیاده ولی برق موقعیت با اینکه خفنی نداره ولی باز از هوا و فضا بهتره اپلای کردنش راحت تره و ..... خوب لامصبا یه بار هم بگید هر چی علاقه داری برو دیگه چرا اونجا بحث علاقه پیش نمیاد؟؟؟ معلومه چون در دسترس همه است میتونی دستت رو بندازی و از ویترین برداریش همینجوری ریخته پس غمت نباشه در مورد قبولی حالا بریم سمت پول و ببینیم کدوم یکی بازار بهتری و .... علاقه کیلو چند ؟؟؟
ولی پزشکی و دندون و دارو رو به هرکسی نمیدن و همین تبدیل میشه به عقده برای یه عده و علاقه رو میکنن چوپ میکنن تو ما تحت ادم 

دستتون خیلی وقته رو شده حداقل برای من خودتون رو خسته نکنید / همین و بس
من هم زمانی فکر میکردم شرایط یه جور دیگه است و تو همین انجمن پزشکی و دندون و منتقد اینهمه کنکوردادن تجربی بودم ولی الان خودم در همین مسیرم*

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام شما رو نقل میگیرم تا حرف بزنم و لی مخاطب  حرفهام شما نیستید.
> *والا ما هم همینطور میگیم بشه ولی فعلا که برعکسش اتفاق افتاده یعنی بودن کسایی که عاشق یه رشته ای بودن و رفتن دیدن هیچ چیزی نشدن و برگشتن الان دارن به بقیه میگن علاقه رو بریز دور برو پزشکی و .... که من بد بخت فکر میکردم از علاقه و عشق به رشته برم سمتش موفق میشم وعالیه و .... و اگه برم سمت علاقه ام خوشحال میشم و ... ولی الآن حتی میبینم حتی از اینکه به این رشته علاقه دارم حالم به هم میخوره و اصلا برام مهم نیست /
> این تصور واهی که ارزش زندگی یه چیز دیگه اس و علاقه شرط اول و اخره و .... مال کسی هست که یا تامین تامین هست و صرفا خلائ زندگیش علاقه اش به یه زمینه و شغل و رشته خاص هست که میخواد اون رو پر کنه چون دیگه نیاز دیگری نداره / و یا مال اونایی هستش که جامعه رو نشناختن هنوز که باید بشناسن و آگاه بشن / یا مال اونایی هستش که دیگه هیچ جوره نمی خوان آگاه بشن /
> مزخرف ترین و احماقانه ترین حرفی که شنیدم تو کل عمرم این بود : ببینید کدوم شغل رو میخوایید حتی بدون گرفتن پول انجام بدین برید سمت همون رشته و شغل 
> در حالی که یه ادم عاقل و به بلوغ رسیده میفهمه زندگی خرج داره / خودش خرج داره /در اینده تشکیل خانواده خواهد داد و برای همیشه تا اخر عمرش این روحیه و سن و موقعیت رو نخواهد داشت / خانواده ازش توقع خواهند داشت  تامینشون کنی و .... پس هیچوقت خودش رو تو این منجلاب حرفهای غلط که نتیجه کژفهمی بازتابی جامعه است نمیکنه /
> این بحث رو هم بچه ها الان داغن نمیفهمن و تا اۀان هی چی خواستن تامین بوده براشون  یه ذره سنشون بالا بره و وارد جامعه بشن برن سربازی  و با بقیه کل کل کنن وارد  بازار بشن و تو بازار و خیابون و دو دو تا چهارتا کنن با مردم میفهمن که وضعیت چی به چیه و از چه قراره 
> یه چیزی رو هم بگم بحثم رو تمومش کنم و برم
> تمام این بحث ها و .... فقط و فقط وفقط در حیطه سه تا رشته است و بس پزشکی -دندانپزشکی -داروسازی یعنی تمام اینایی که میگن برید سمت علاقه و از اینجور چیزا 99 درصدشون تو این رشته ها بحث میکنن و از اون 99 درصد هم 98 درصدشون یه زمانی کشته مرده این رشته ها بودن و دستشون بهش نرسیده الآن شدن منتقد شرایط موجود 
> شما کافیه در حیطه رشته های مهندسی برید تاپیکاش رو ببینید. یعنی برید ببینید کسی که بین مهندسی کامپیوتر مونده و مکانیک بچه ها چه پیشنهادی بهش دادن همین افراد چه پیشنهادهایی دادن / برید ببینید آیا یک نفر بوده که بگه کامپیوتر دروسش ایناست ببین بهشون علاقه داری و یا مکانیک ایناست و موقعین شغلیش ایناست ببین علاقه داری و یا چرا این  دوتا رو میخوای بری اینهمه مهندسی و .... ؟؟ خیرررررررررررر همشون بلا استثنا گفتن کامپیوتر چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟ یعنی اینهمه کشته و مرده مهندسی کامپیوتر داریم تو این مملکت؟؟؟که اتفاقا بیشترین امار بیکاران مهندسی هم تو کشور مربوط به این رشته مهندسی  هست؟؟؟؟ بخدا خود امریکا با وجود شرکتهایی مثل مایکروسافت و گوگل و اپل و امازون و ..... اینقدر مهندس کامپیوتر تولید نمیکنه که ایران داره میکنه علی الخصوص تو این چند سال که دیگه 100 نفر اول کلا میرن کامپیوتر شریف و رو میزنن / یا نه اول که همه میرفتن برق میزدن چرا هیچکس ککش نمیگزید؟؟؟ایران که حتی توانایی تولید یه ترانزیستور نداره اینقدر داره مهندسی کامپیوتر مییگیره عقل سالم میگه که تا چند سال دیگه که این ورودی ها فارغ التحصیل بشن بیشتر از تعداد پرندگان هر شهر ما مهندس کامپیوتر خواهیم داشت و هیچ ترمزی هم نیست جلودارش بشه و دارن این رشته و آینده کاریش رو نابود میکنن با این کار ولی هیچ بنی بشری نیست بگه نرید کامپیوتر بابا به خدا مال اگه در دانشگاه های مهندسی رو تخته کنیم تا سه سال هم ورودی مهندسی نگیریم باز هم نیاز کشور به مهندس تامین هست پس چرا با این بدبختی بازمیگید برو کامپیوتر ؟؟؟ چرا نمیگید بر سمت علاقه ات؟؟ میدونی چرا؟؟ چون اولا قبولی مهندسی که اب خوردن شده و دغدغه مردم نیست پس میمونه پول و بازار کار و اینده و ... دنیا میره سمت کامپیوتر موقعیت اپلای فوق العاده پولش هم قابل قبول پس چی بهتر از این یا علی مدد با کله میریم تو مهندسی کامپیوتر* *
> ...


*واقعا یکی از درست ترین نظراتی بود که خونده بودم
فرقی نداره رشته تجربی باشه یا انسانی و یا ریاضی , اگه رشته تون باید تامین کننده مالی آیندتون باشه , علاقه و این حرفای کلیشه ای رو بذارین کنار . اینجا اروپا و آمریکا نیست از علاقه بشه پول در آورد 
یه رشته ای برین که از آیندتون مطمئن باشین در کنارش علاقه تون رو ادامه بدین 
*

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

> *واقعا یکی از درست ترین نظراتی بود که خونده بودم
> فرقی نداره رشته تجربی باشه یا انسانی و یا ریاضی , اگه رشته تون باید تامین کننده مالی آیندتون باشه , علاقه و این حرفای کلیشه ای رو بذارین کنار . اینجا اروپا و آمریکا نیست از علاقه بشه پول در آورد 
> یه رشته ای برین که از آیندتون مطمئن باشین در کنارش علاقه تون رو ادامه بدین 
> *


توی همه دنیا همینه ، یه سرچ بزنید توی تد تاک چقدر کارشناس ها ازین میگن که از لحاظ آماری دنبال کردن علاقه صرف منجر به شکست میشه. این که خیلی ها تبلیغ میکنن علاقه علاقه به همون اندازه که بدون هیچ علاقه ای خانواده ها یه نفر رو به زور میفرستن یه رشته ای خطرناکه. علاقه سهم خودش رو داره اما اگر ملاک صرف علاقه باشه و درامد و سطح اجتماعی و فضای کاری آینده در نظر گرفته نشه حتما سر آدم به سنگ میخوره....

----------


## MYDR

به نام خدا
@*miladsa68*
دوست عزیز، چنین حرف های رو که شما زدید فقط اهلش و عاقلش میتونه درک کنه !
دریغ از یه تشکر ساده ، چارتا کمله در فضای مجازی ، که دوست عزیز آقا میلاد مچکریم که تجربه خودتون رو در اختیار ما قرار دادید.
 بعضی ها واقعا نمی فهمند...
 پس این تجربه و سوختن با ارزش ترین دارایتون، عمرتون رو رایگان در اختیار افراد قرار میدید، اگر مثل این بار اومدید و رایگان به اشتراک گذاشتید، از یه سری سبک مغز تازه به دوران رسیده که مدام سعی در نقد و بررسی عقده وار هستند دلگیر نشید، بدهکار شدید !


وقتی به دیگران میخواهید راه درست رو نشون بدید و آروم باهاشون حرف میزنید عده ای وحشی میشن و فکر می کنند با تیب خرد و دانش ورزی که دارند فکر موهومی دارند که دارای کمالات خود ساخته ای با جهان بینی عمیق و دقیق هستند ...!

 مثل این میمونه همون عاشق های که بهشون اگر بگی مشاوره بدی هزارتا دلیل و منطق و برهان بیاری که این کیس بدردت نمی خوره باز میگن : نه ! میدونی ما یه جور دیگه ایم، اون یه چیز دیگه است، و ما همدیگه رو می شناسیم .... اگر براشون مثال بیاری میگن، نه خوب اونهای که توی مثال شما هستند ایراد دارند ....بهونه ها و حرف های بنی اسرائیلی این جور افراد تمامیت نداره.

*حالا من یه چندتا تجربه و در حقیقت نصیحت برات دارم:*
 کاری که دیگران خودشون می تونند انجام بدن تو هرگز براشون انجام نده.
 کاری که خودت میتونی برای خودت انجام بدی هرگز از دیگران نخواه که برات انجام بدن.

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

> به نام خدا
> @*miladsa68*
> دوست عزیز، چنین حرف های رو که شما زدید فقط اهلش و عاقلش میتونه درک کنه !
> دریغ از یه تشکر ساده ، چارتا کمله در فضای مجازی ، که دوست عزیز آقا میلاد مچکریم که تجربه خودتون رو در اختیار ما قرار دادید.
>  بعضی ها واقعا نمی فهمند...
>  پس این تجربه و سوختن با ارزش ترین دارایتون، عمرتون رو رایگان در اختیار افراد قرار میدید، اگر مثل این بار اومدید و رایگان به اشتراک گذاشتید، از یه سری سبک مغز تازه به دوران رسیده که مدام سعی در نقد و بررسی عقده وار هستند دلگیر نشید، بدهکار شدید !
> 
> 
> وقتی به دیگران میخواهید راه درست رو نشون بدید و آروم باهاشون حرف میزنید عده ای وحشی میشن و فکر می کنند با تیب خرد و دانش ورزی که دارند فکر موهومی دارند که دارای کمالات خود ساخته ای با جهان بینی عمیق و دقیق هستند ...!
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز که از استارتر تاپیک حمایت کردی ، خوب کاری کردی نظرت رو گفتی :Yahoo (4):  ما هم نگفتیم کسی اینجا حرف نزنه که ، استارتر یه موضوعی رو مطرح کرده بنده مخالفم حالا به هر علت من میام نظر مخالفم رو میدم یکی هم مثل شما موافقه میاد نظر موافقش رو میده و بازدید کنندگان عزیز هم برداشت خودشون رو میکنن و شاید این تاپیک براشون مفید واقع بشه. من به عنوان مخالف نظر استارتر نیومدم بگم حرف نزن! یا شما نمیفهمی من میفهمم! ما سکوت کردیم تا جایی که استارتر همه رو بست به رگبار و گفت شما شغلتون پشت کنکوریه و کار دیگه ندارید انجام بدید و موارد این چنینی رو مطرح کرد که به وضوح افترا و بدون سند و پشتوانه هست این حرف ها. لذا طوری وانمود نکنید که موافقین اینجا رعایت ادب و احترام کردن و مخالفین این بحث احترام رو شکستن.

{وقتی به دیگران میخواهید راه درست رو  نشون بدید و آروم باهاشون حرف میزنید عده ای وحشی میشن و فکر می کنند با  تیب خرد و دانش ورزی که دارند فکر موهومی دارند که دارای کمالات خود ساخته  ای با جهان بینی عمیق و دقیق هستند ...!}
وحشی؟ موهوم؟ توهم جهان بینی عمیق؟
واقعا؟
دوست عزیز شما برو خودت رو توی آینه نگاه کن و دوباره این حرفارو تکرار کن ، این دفعه وجدانت رو قاضی کن ، شاید تحولی درت اتفاق افتاد. Godbless :Yahoo (65):

----------


## lix_Max

حرف هات کاملا درسته اما متاسفانه شرایط جامعه ما جوری شده که به چیزایی که گفتی به چشم کلیشه و فرار از درس نگاه میکنن یه سریا !!!شاید واقعا هم گاهی اینطور باشه ، یه سریا اینارو بهونه کنن واسه فرار از درس خوندن . اما هیچوقت نباید اصل موضوع رو فراموش کنیم ، اینکه نه کنکور و نه درس خوندن همه چیز نیست ، اما توی شرایط امروز جامعه یکی از بهترین راه ها واسه بستن بار از نظر مادی و معنویه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *باز هم حرف های کلیشه ای که بزرگتر ها بهع کوچکتر ها میکنن شروع شد / نسخه پیچی مشروع با چاشنی دوستان و مدرک سن بیشتر و در نتیجه تجربه بهتر* *
> چقدر از این حرفها بدم میاد من چقدر بدم میاد یعنی 
> کنکور همه چیز نیست و همه چیز هم نمیتونه باشه ولی تعیین کننده خیلی چیزا میتونه باشه اگر با شناخت درست در مسیر کنکور قدم برداشته بشه 
> این چیزایی که شما گفتید که تناقضات بود همش اولا دلیلی نمیشه در مورد همه صدق کنه دوما این تناقضات سیستم و دانشگاه رو زیر سوال نمیبره بلکه شناخت غلط و انتخاب غلط افراد رو گوشزد میکنه نه غلط بودن سیستم  سوما اینکه بحث درامد و پول رو با دانشگاه مقایسه کنید یه کار احمقانه ای شما میتونی حتی درس نخونی بری کارگری و پول دربیاری میتوی بری سیگار بفروشی پول دربیاری اتفاقا درامد خوبی هم داره تحصیلات چه ربطی به پول داره؟؟تو سر در دانشگاه ننوشتن بیاییید و شغل اینده داشته باشید پولدار بشید . نوشتن بیایید علم آموزش کنید / داشتن در آمد از علم یک مهارت هستش که اون رو شما باید خودتون به دست بیارید / دانشگاه به شما ابزار رو میده ( علم) نه پول / هی این پول و درامد رو میکوبید سر دانشجو و کنکوری و ... بابا بکشید بیرون از جون این کنکوریها بزارید یکم روحشون در ارامش باشه برید هر کاری خودتون میخوایید بکنید از این انجمن برید بابا / یه لحظه فکر کن کسی بیاد با این حرفهای شما درس رو بزاره کنار و بره دنبال کار آزاد بعدش ببینه برای اون کار ساخته نشده و باید درس میخوند ولی دیگه کار از کار گذشته / هر کسی توانایی اصلاح اشتباهاتش رو نداره و اولین اشتباه آخرین اشتباهه را با این حرفهاتون باعث و بانی اشتباه در افراد میشید .  این حرفها شده شیرازه صحبتهای همه عوام سر سفره و مجلس و ویژه این انجمن هم نیست همه جا سر درس بحث پول رو میکشن وسط و شروع میکنن شر و ور گفتن بابا به خدا تو خود امریکا این حرفها رو بزنی بهت میخندن. ما نه درس رو شناختیم نه مدرسه و نه شغ لو پول در آوردن رو و مدام سر این شناخت اشتباه مقایسه اشتباه و قضاوت اشتباه میکنیم.
> چقدر از این حرفها واقعا بدم میاد در ضمن هیچ سند و مدرکی هم نداره که ببنیم حرفشون درسته یا غلط 
> یه نکته ای هم هست که اونم اینه خیلی ها که دانشجو هستن کار هم میکنن و خوب این تو همه کشورها هست مخارج بالاست و ما هم در حال رفتن به سوی سرمایه داری پس باید تلاش کرد . خوب داتشجوی پزشکی داره مسافر کشی میکنه چه اشکالی داره؟؟
> داره خرجش رو در میاره به من و شما چه ربطی داره؟؟ اینکه بیاییم بگیم پزشکی بده و ... و مثالش هم اون دانشجوباشه حرف درستیه؟؟ حسین ملک مطیعی پدر پیوند کبد ایران تو سخنرانیش میگفت تو دوران دانشجویی کار میکردم و وام میگرفتم تا بتونم پوا دوران تحصیلم رو بدم الان ببینید به کجا رسیده / شما فکر میکنید باید اول پول باشه تا حرکت کرد / همه چیتون شده پول / انسانیت رو با پول میسنجید  ارزش اجتماعی رو با پول میسنجید / عشق رو با پول میسنجید/ معیار ارزش یه رشته رو با پول میسنجید / تفکرتون پول زده شده و با پول شسته شده 
> اینکه یه باغدار از یه پزشک درآمدش بیشتر باشه بیاییم بگیم پس باغداری خوبه حرف درستیه؟؟چند تا باغدار داریم در آمدشون از پزشک بیشتره؟؟؟ ارزش اجتماعی باغدار با ارزش اجتماعی یه پزشک برابره؟؟ ذهنیت مردم چی؟؟ ارامش خود شخص چی؟؟
> برای بعضی ها فقط و فقط یه راه وجود داره و لاغیر / 
> ...


شما تا این مطقع رد نکنید نمیفهمید ما هم وقتی توی اینش رایط بودیم دقیقا همین حسو داشتیم !
واقعا کنکور همه چیز نیست خودتون الکی انقدر اذیت نکنید

----------


## wext82

یا ابلفض :/ جنگ جهانیه یا چی؟ :/

به نظر من، یک فرد عاقل اولین کاری که میتونه انجام بده اینه که ببینه علایقش به چه رشته های هست... البته فقط نباید به اون رشته های مورد علاقش زوم کنه، چون انسان ها همواره در حال تغییر هستن، یکی رو میبینی چند سال پیش به یه رشته ای علاقه داشته، ولی الان حالش بهم میخوره از اون رشته

پس اول ببین به چی علاقه داری، درباره اون رشته ها تحقیق کن، دروسش چیه، بازار کارش چطوره، مثلا اگر میخوای اپلای کنی به آسونی میشه انجام داد یا سخته و ...
اگر دیدی از رشته خوشت اومد، بذارش توی یه لیست و پیش خودت نگهش دار ( یا نظرت تغییر میکنه و یه رشته دیگه رو میری. یا نظرت تغییر نمیکنه)

به نظر من هر شغل و رشته ای خصوصیات خودش رو داره، یه کشور به همه افراد نیاز داره، نه فقط پزشک نه فقط مهندس
چه کنیم که نظام آموزشی کشور ما مریضه، و از اون بدتر افکار قدیمی و پوسیده یه تعداد از خانواده ها که آینده فرزندانشون رو توی بعضی از رشته های خاص میبینن...برای اثبات این حرفم هم لازم نیست جای دوری بریم، وقتی از یک میلیون و دویست هزار نفر شرکت کننده در کنکور، هشتصد هزار نفر دارن کنکور تجربی آزمون میدن یعنی یچیزی سر جاش نیست... باید توازن باشه

دنبال علایقتون برید، اما درباره اون علاقه تحقیق کنید برید ببینید افرادی که وارد اون رشته شدن رو...

بازم هم میگم: دنبال علاقه برید، ولی عاقلانه تصمیم بگیرید

خلاص  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MYDR

> سلام دوست عزیز که از استارتر تاپیک حمایت کردی ، خوب کاری کردی نظرت رو گفتی ما هم نگفتیم کسی اینجا حرف نزنه که ، استارتر یه موضوعی رو مطرح کرده بنده مخالفم حالا به هر علت من میام نظر مخالفم رو میدم یکی هم مثل شما موافقه میاد نظر موافقش رو میده و بازدید کنندگان عزیز هم برداشت خودشون رو میکنن و شاید این تاپیک براشون مفید واقع بشه. من به عنوان مخالف نظر استارتر نیومدم بگم حرف نزن! یا شما نمیفهمی من میفهمم! ما سکوت کردیم تا جایی که استارتر همه رو بست به رگبار و گفت شما شغلتون پشت کنکوریه و کار دیگه ندارید انجام بدید و موارد این چنینی رو مطرح کرد که به وضوح افترا و بدون سند و پشتوانه هست این حرف ها. لذا طوری وانمود نکنید که موافقین اینجا رعایت ادب و احترام کردن و مخالفین این بحث احترام رو شکستن.
> 
> {وقتی به دیگران میخواهید راه درست رو  نشون بدید و آروم باهاشون حرف میزنید عده ای وحشی میشن و فکر می کنند با  تیب خرد و دانش ورزی که دارند فکر موهومی دارند که دارای کمالات خود ساخته  ای با جهان بینی عمیق و دقیق هستند ...!}
> وحشی؟ موهوم؟ توهم جهان بینی عمیق؟
> واقعا؟
> دوست عزیز شما برو خودت رو توی آینه نگاه کن و دوباره این حرفارو تکرار کن ، این دفعه وجدانت رو قاضی کن ، شاید تحولی درت اتفاق افتاد. Godbless


 از عدد سنی شما مشخص هست  که اصلا متوجه نشدید و یاد نگرفتی وقتی بزرگترها دارند صحبت می کنند دخالت نکنید!
 اره واقعا ً . نمونه اش همین جمله ها و حرف های نسنجیده و بی خردانه ای که زدید و اصلاً متوجه نشدید که دخلی به شما نداشت که امدید حرف بی ربط زدید ! نوار خالی پر می کردید بهتر بود.
 همین رفتار و صحبت های شما تائیدیه ای برحرفهای است که زده شده پس نیاز به قاضی و از این لوس بازی ها نیست ... افراد و فردی که باید متوجه صحبتم می شدند کافی است و نیاز به شنیدن نظر شما نداریم.

موفق باشی پسرک جوان.

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

> از عدد سنی شما مشخص هست  که اصلا متوجه نشدید و یاد نگرفتی وقتی بزرگترها دارند صحبت می کنند دخالت نکنید!
>  اره واقعا ً . نمونه اش همین جمله ها و حرف های نسنجیده و بی خردانه ای که زدید و اصلاً متوجه نشدید که دخلی به شما نداشت که امدید حرف بی ربط زدید ! نوار خالی پر می کردید بهتر بود.
>  همین رفتار و صحبت های شما تائیدیه ای برحرفهای است که زده شده پس نیاز به قاضی و از این لوس بازی ها نیست ... افراد و فردی که باید متوجه صحبتم می شدند کافی است و نیاز به شنیدن نظر شما نداریم.
> 
> موفق باشی پسرک جوان.


ببین دوست عزیز اولا که من خیلی وقته پروفایلم رو آپدیت نکردم و سنم 20 نیست. دوما مگه به سنه؟ چه ربطی داره اصلا؟ شما استدلالتون همینقدر پوچه که میفرمایید چون شما به فرض بزرگترید حرف درستی میزنید!! شایدم بزرگتر نباشید کی میدونه :Yahoo (4): 
لوس بازی؟ من پست شمارو ریپورت میکنم به مدیریت ، این الفاظ رکیک و زننده از یک انسان بعیده ، در هر مقطع و سنی چه برسه کسی که مدعی راهنمایی دیگرانه.
باعث خجالته که کسی بقیه رو وحشی ، لوس و نفهم لقب بده و خودش مدعی راهنمایی باشه.

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

> یا ابلفض :/ جنگ جهانیه یا چی؟ :/
> 
> به نظر من، یک فرد عاقل اولین کاری که میتونه انجام بده اینه که ببینه علایقش به چه رشته های هست... البته فقط نباید به اون رشته های مورد علاقش زوم کنه، چون انسان ها همواره در حال تغییر هستن، یکی رو میبینی چند سال پیش به یه رشته ای علاقه داشته، ولی الان حالش بهم میخوره از اون رشته
> 
> پس اول ببین به چی علاقه داری، درباره اون رشته ها تحقیق کن، دروسش چیه، بازار کارش چطوره، مثلا اگر میخوای اپلای کنی به آسونی میشه انجام داد یا سخته و ...
> اگر دیدی از رشته خوشت اومد، بذارش توی یه لیست و پیش خودت نگهش دار ( یا نظرت تغییر میکنه و یه رشته دیگه رو میری. یا نظرت تغییر نمیکنه)
> 
> به نظر من هر شغل و رشته ای خصوصیات خودش رو داره، یه کشور به همه افراد نیاز داره، نه فقط پزشک نه فقط مهندس
> چه کنیم که نظام آموزشی کشور ما مریضه، و از اون بدتر افکار قدیمی و پوسیده یه تعداد از خانواده ها که آینده فرزندانشون رو توی بعضی از رشته های خاص میبینن...برای اثبات این حرفم هم لازم نیست جای دوری بریم، وقتی از یک میلیون و دویست هزار نفر شرکت کننده در کنکور، هشتصد هزار نفر دارن کنکور تجربی آزمون میدن یعنی یچیزی سر جاش نیست... باید توازن باشه
> ...


ما جرممون اینه که با نظر استارتر مخالفیم  :Yahoo (4):  من به کسی توهین نکردم اینجا ، نمیدونم چرا یه نفر سر یه پست باید اینقدر بد و بیراه بگه ، مشخصه که دیدن از راه استدلال به هدفشون نمیرسن رو آوردن به فحاشی و توهین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MYDR

> ببین دوست عزیز اولا که من خیلی وقته پروفایلم رو آپدیت نکردم و سنم 20 نیست. دوما مگه به سنه؟ چه ربطی داره اصلا؟ شما استدلالتون همینقدر پوچه که میفرمایید چون شما به فرض بزرگترید حرف درستی میزنید!! شایدم بزرگتر نباشید کی میدونه
> لوس بازی؟ من پست شمارو ریپورت میکنم به مدیریت ، این الفاظ رکیک و زننده از یک انسان بعیده ، در هر مقطع و سنی چه برسه کسی که مدعی راهنمایی دیگرانه.
> باعث خجالته که کسی بقیه رو وحشی ، لوس و نفهم لقب بده و خودش مدعی راهنمایی باشه.



 مجدداً تاکید میکنم که شما چیزی از صحبت های من متوجه نشده اید و بی خودی در پی ریپ زدند و حاضر جوابی هستید.
 بهتره سفسطه نکیند، به هیچ کس خاصی توهین نکرده ام،  یک حرف کلی و عمومی بیان شده مثل این است که گفته بشود: این روزها جامعه خیلی خطرناک شده است، فلان شهر آدمهای قاچاق چی زیاد دارد !
 بحث در این قسمت بر مبنای سن استارتر بوده، شما هرچه سن داشته باشید از این جلگه بیشتر نبوده! گذر از این مسئله سن، مهم ترین مسئله ای که شروع شد موضوع چیز دیگری بوده است که مورد حمله و انتقادات بسیاری هم واقع شد که شما ساکت بودید و الان در حال بیان یک جمله عمومی چون فکر کرده اید به شما شاره دارد موضع گرفته اید و مدعی العموم هم شده اید.

 شما مسئله رو وارونه جلوه ندید، آنچه باعث خجالت است چیز دیگری است که باید بابت آن نداشتن آن افسوس بخورید.

 مدیران محترم هم که گزارش شما به دستشون برسه متوجه میشن که شما بی خود در پی حاشیه بوده اید.

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

من ترجیح میدم ادامه ندم ، وقت حروم کردنه با فردی مثل شما صحبت کردن ، توهین کنید ، مستقیم ریپلی بزنید و بگید به خاطر سنت حرفت غلطه و حرفای ناجور بزنید بعد هم بگید من با تو نبودم با عموم بودم :Yahoo (23): 
Well played :Yahoo (23): 
از اول شروع این تاپیک و قبل ازین یارکشی ها هم من گفتم ما حرفمون رو میزنیم بدون توهین و خوانندگان و بازدیدکنندگان تاپیک خودشون خوشبختانه فهم دارند و میدونند چی به چیه! و مثل بعضی از دوستان برای دیگران تعیین تکلیف هم نمیکنیم. قضاوت باشه با دوستان خواننده این تاپیک در انجمن ، و با توجه به لحن صحبت ها خیلی براشون سخت هم نیست تشخیص درست و غلط.
این توهین و افترا ها وتخریب ها در هیستوری این فروم میمونه و مطمئنا حداقل توسط ده ها نفر دیده میشه ، من خیالم راحته که به سن رشته و شخصیت کسی گیر ندادم که جلوی بقیه شرمنده باشم :Yahoo (4):  و صرفا نقد کردم حرف هایی که زده شد رو و یه عده با تخریب میخوان حرفشون رو به کرسی بنشونند و بقیه رو از میدون به در کنند که شدنی نیست :Yahoo (4): 
ریپلی نزدم که ریپلی نزنید و الکی وقت بقیه رو درین تاپیک حروم نکنید. به اندازه کافی گفته شده و کافیه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Rubiker

یه صلوات بفرستید رفقای نازنین

قرار نیست کسی جای کسی باشه

امیدوارم جوری باشه با آرامش بتونیم به حرفای هم فکر کنیم و اگر بقیه مثل ما فکر نکردند آزرده خاطر نشیم و باعث آزردگی کسی نشیم.
این بهترین هدیه خدا برا هر کس می تونه باشه

----------


## Alix_Sb

> سلام
> امروز آخرین روز کنکور امساله و با توجه به اطرافیانم و اینکه خودم قبلا از این سایت استفاده می‌کردم تصمیم گرفتم چند کلمه ای باهاتون حرف بزنم
> این حرف رو زیاد شنیدین که میگن کنکور همه چیز نیست، من خودم تو سن کنکور بودم تصورم این بود که کنکور اتفاقا همه چیز هست. جاییه که آینده من مشخص میشه. قراره خودم رو توی روپوش یک پزشک ببینم.
> نزدیک ۱۳ سال از کنکورم می‌گذره، خیلی از دوستان من پزشک شدن، دندانپزشک شدن، دارو ساز شدن، مهندس شدن
> ولی توی خیلی هاشون تصوراتشون با اونچیزی که واردش شدن متفاوت شد، من دوست پزشکی دارم که داره طراحی وب انجام میده و در آمدش بسیار بالاست و کلا پزشکی رو رها کرده
> من مهندس عمرانی رو می شناسم که باریستا شده و بسیار هم راضیه
> دوستی رو‌ دارم که رشته ادبیات زبان انگلیسی دانشگاه آزاد، رشته ای که با پاسخنامه سفید هم میشد قبولش شد درس خوند ولی در نهایت وارد تشریفات عروسی شد و تو جمع ما درآمدش از دوست دندان پزشکم هم بیشتره!
> اینا رو نگفتم که بگم اونایی که درس خوندن موفق نبودن نه! اتفاقا کسایی که تو رشته های خودشون هم هستن وضعیت بدی ندارن
> صحبتم اینه شما لزوما با وارد دانشگاه شدن به درآمد آنچنانی ممکنه نرسید، از نظر در آمد یک نجار، یک آشپز، یک طراح سایت و .... می تونه خیلی بیشتر از یک مهندس یا پزشک در آمد داشته باشن
> ...





*اقا میلاد این حرف بیشتر برای اونایی درسته که راه های زیادی دارن ؛اما برای کسی که حتی برای خرج کتاب و تحصیلش میمونه و راهی جز درس خوندن نداره صدق نمیکنه
کسی هست که میتونه بره موسیقی یادبگیره ؛ بره سمت ورزش ؛ یا برنامه نویسی و...  یا مثال هایی که شما فرمودید که بعدن ازشون درامد کسب کنه 
اما واقعن برای همه یه نسخه نمیشه پیچید / شاید کسی اینو ببینه جوگیر بشه قیدشو بزنه اما بعدن چیزی جر پشیمونی نداره براش
به قول رستگار رحمانی : یه عده هیچ راهی ندارن 
اتفاقن کنکور برای بعضیا همه چیزه*

----------


## مینا0_0

اینجوری نگین خدایی ژنتیک من دوس دارم  :Yahoo (2):  !
بعضی رشته ها شخص محور هستن مث همین ژنتیک

----------


## mohammad.81

من باب این قضایا دو نوع آدم داریم:
دسته اول افرادی هستند که فکر میکنند سه رشته اول اینده مالی،اجتماعی و ... دارد،آیا این طرز فکر صحیح است؟
جواب بله است ولی نه برای همه حالا برای چه افرادی؟
دو دسته اند دسته اول افرادی که طبق اصطلاحات سیاسی بهش میگن زندگی کارمندی!یعنی 99 درصد افراد جامعه که نقشی در مدیریت حکومت ندارند و به اصطلاح نقش برده ایفا میکنند(اینا اصطلاح هستند،لطفا به خودتان نگیریرد!) و اکثرا نقش سیاه لشکر را ایفا میکنند.
دسته دوم افرادی که واقعا این رشته ها را دوست دارند،یا علاقه زیادی به مادیات و حتی معنویات این رشته به همراه پشتکار کافی دارند و معمولا این دسته افراد به خواسته شان میرسند...
باز از هر نظر بگیریم 99 درصد افراد این سه رشته که قبول میشوند همانند تمام رشته های موجود در بازار کار نقش کارمندی دارند.
دسته دوم آدما افرادی هستند که به رشته های دیگر از رشته های تاپ هر سه رشته تجربی،ریاضی و انسانی فکر میکنند:
آیا این طرز تفکر صحیح است؟
جواب باز هم بله! اما اینجا آدما تقسیم بر سه دسته جداگانه میشوند:
دسته اول به اجبار یا راهی دیگر برای خود نمیبینند به سوی این رشته های می آیند
دسته دوم افرادی که برای آن سه رشته(که بیشتر از دسته اول از نوع اول )که گفتم هستند و این افراد بیشترین تعداد از بین تمام دسته ها هستند!
دسته سوم افرادی هستند که واقعا با علاقه یا پشتکار به سوی این رشته ها می آیند و معمولا هم موفق میشوند(هر کسی به وسع هدف خودش)ولی تفاوت اینجاست که درصد پایینتری نسبت به 99 درصد زندگی کارمندی دسته اول (آدمای موفق دسته اول) دارند.
هدف از این متن این بودش که بگم هدف به تنهایی کافی نیست،آینده شغلی هم به اندازه کافی نیست،علاقه هم به اندازه کافی نیست!
یه مدل هم داریم که میرن نیروهای مسلح،اونا بحثشون کلا جداست...

----------


## Lara27

سلام واقعیت داره تاثیر معدل در کنکور شده ۶٠ درصد و فقط دروس اختصاصی توی کنکور میان؟

----------


## Lara27

> *اقا میلاد این حرف بیشتر برای اونایی درسته که راه های زیادی دارن ؛اما برای کسی که حتی برای خرج کتاب و تحصیلش میمونه و راهی جز درس خوندن نداره صدق نمیکنه
> کسی هست که میتونه بره موسیقی یادبگیره ؛ بره سمت ورزش ؛ یا برنامه نویسی و...  یا مثال هایی که شما فرمودید که بعدن ازشون درامد کسب کنه 
> اما واقعن برای همه یه نسخه نمیشه پیچید / شاید کسی اینو ببینه جوگیر بشه قیدشو بزنه اما بعدن چیزی جر پشیمونی نداره براش
> به قول رستگار رحمانی : یه عده هیچ راهی ندارن 
> اتفاقن کنکور برای بعضیا همه چیزه*


کسی که این پولو نداره خرج دانشگاهو چجور میده ؟ حتی دانشگاه دولتی هم خرج داره .  
خصوصا این همه مدت هم بخوای بخونی دیگه بدون درامد
من خودم پرستاری ترم 8 هستم پزشکی و پرستاری اون چیزی نیست که نشون میدن و اونقدر قشنگ و لذت بخش نیست!

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> نزدیک ۱۳ سال از کنکورم می‌گذره، خیلی از دوستان من پزشک شدن، دندانپزشک شدن، دارو ساز شدن، مهندس شدن
> من دوست پزشکی دارم که داره طراحی وب انجام میده و در آمدش بسیار بالاست و کلا پزشکی رو رها کرده
> من مهندس عمرانی رو می شناسم که باریستا شده و بسیار هم راضیه
> دوستی رو‌ دارم که رشته ادبیات زبان انگلیسی دانشگاه آزاد، رشته ای که با پاسخنامه سفید هم میشد قبولش شد درس خوند ولی در نهایت وارد تشریفات عروسی شد و تو جمع ما درآمدش از دوست دندان پزشکم هم بیشتره!
> صحبتم اینه شما لزوما با وارد دانشگاه شدن به درآمد آنچنانی ممکنه نرسید، از نظر در آمد یک نجار، یک آشپز، یک طراح سایت و .... می تونه خیلی بیشتر از یک مهندس یا پزشک در آمد داشته باشن
> یادتون باشه کنکور همه چیز نیست


ببخشید من تازه از اخراج در اومدم یه کم دیر رسیدم.
خوب در یک کلام لاطایلات در بهترین سطح ممکن.
من سال 92 لیسانس صنایع گرفتم و رفتم خدمت. از 93 تا 98 چنیدن کار مختلف انجام دادم. ماشین ثبت نام کردم فروختم. در بنگاه ماشین وایسادم. معامله ی ملک کردم. مغازه ی فروش لپتاپ استوک زدم. کار ترجمه و سایت انجام دادم
ولی آخر همه ی این حرفا هیچی نیست. همین که هر کسی می خواد یه مثالی بزنه سریع میگه من یه رفیق/شوهر خاله/پسرعمه/x دارم که کار y رو انجام میده و درآمدش از پزشک بشیتره، نشون میده مبنا همون پزشکیه.
یادم نیست کی گفته بودم، ولی اون یه نفرهایی که هر کسی تو فروم می شناسه و درامدشون از پزشکا بیشتره، در حد همون یه نفر هستن. من خودم توی کارای اینترنتی و سایت دستی در آتش دارم. الان از هر 3 نفر یه نفر اسم خودش رو گذاشته طراح سایت و front end/back end دِوِلوپر. ولی چند نفر از اینا تو کل عمر کاریشون بیش از 5 تا پروژه می گیرن؟
در ضمن این صحبتا هیچ ربطی هم به سن نداره. چه بسا بچه های 18 19 ساله که تو همین سایت هستن و خیلی از ماها جلوتر بودن و کاری که ما تو 30 سالگی تازه رفتیم سراغش تا اون موقع انجام دادن.
من به کتاب مبانی مواد دندانی کریگ دقت کردم. مترجمش متولد 1367 هست. یه خانمیه که در این سن تخصصش رو گرفته و الان به درجه ی استادیاری دانشگاه شهید بهشتی رسیده.
موفقیت به این میگن ، نه این که ادم تعداد گوسفندهایی رو که می خواد ببره چرا زیاد کنه. یا بره جزو مهندسایی بشه که درامدشون از پزشک بیشتره.
صحبت آخر این که توی این کشور، یکی از معدود راه های باقی مونده که در اون عدالت کمی باقی مونده و با شرایط مساوی میشه به یه جایگاه اجتماعی خوب و شغل مناسب رسید کنکوره. اگه تصمیمتون رو گرفتین، یک ثانیه هم درنگ نکنین و قبول بشین چون توی این کشور هر روز یه بامبول جدید در میاد.
درامد مشاغل مدیکال هم توی همه جای دنیا در بالاترین سطحه. می تونین خیلی راحت سرچ کنین. مثلا درآمد چارک بالای دنتیست های امریکا 208 هزار دلار و چارک پایینش 108 هزار دلاره. در حالی که میانگین درامد مهندسی 68 هزار دلاره.

----------


## reza fff

> سلام واقعیت داره تاثیر معدل در کنکور شده ۶٠ درصد و فقط دروس اختصاصی توی کنکور میان؟


سلام..یه 401 نمیرسه..حرفش برا کنکور دوسال بعده ک هنوزم معلوم نیست انجام شه یا خیر..شما برا کنکور بعدی خیالتون راحت باشه ک چنین چیزی نیست و مثل سال قبله همه چیش

----------


## tamanaviki

من یچی بگم،واسه اینکه آدم تو ی رشته دیگ حالا هرچی چ دانشگاهی چ غیر درسی موفقشه باید تو محیط قرار بگیره گفتی ک دوستت پزشکه ولی طراح وب شده،من میخام بدونم این دوستمون اگ پزشک نمیشد مثلا آشپز میشد بازم از طراحی وب سردرمیاورد؟؟؟نه نمیآورد،بچهای شهرستانای کوچیک و دهات تا وقتی وارد کلان شهرا نشن چطو درآمدزایی کنن؟؟؟


ن عزیزم اتفاقا برعکس دانشگاه واسه خعللللیییاااا همچیع حالا ما کاری ب بچه پولدارا نداریم

لطفا تراوشات مغزی خودتونو واسه خودتون نگدارین

----------


## hooty.bugatti

*سلام داداش دقیقا منم هیچ مشکلی از لحاظ مالی ندارم و مدرک هم دارم و به حدی پیشرفت کردم که بقیه رو گذاشتم برام کار کنن خودم فقط هفته ای یه بار یه نگاه به دخل و خرج میکنم، ولی چرا این کارو کردم؟ چون من دقیقا رفتم گشتم دیدم همیشه یه جای کار خالیه، همه چیز پول نیست،ما پول نمیخوایم، ما یه نقطه ای میخوایم که بتونیم یه تغییری ایجاد کنیم ، حتی در خودمون اگر در اطرافمون نتونستیم، کسی هم که این حرفا رو میزنه هیچوقت عزم هدف نداشته،من رفیق دوچرخه ساز دارم به حدی عاشق کارشه که از پزشکایی که به زور مامان اومدن دانشگاه یا سهمیه ای ها هزار برابر بیشتر قبولش دارم،چون به سبب ویژگی های شخصیتی و محیطیش عاشق کارش شده و داره انجامش میده

شما بری 90 درصد کشورای دنیا ، مطالعه و یادگیری در هر سنی رو تمجید میکنن(تو سوئد حتی 54 سالگی بری دانشگاه هزینه هات کاملا رایگانه!) 

حالا یه سریا میگن این که علم نیست چارتا تسته تمرین میکنی میری سر جلسه بازی میکنی،اره عزیزم اصن تو فک کن بازیه ولی وقتی این بازی رو ببری همه میفهمن توپ دست کیه! 







 نوشته اصلی توسط MoeinSanjary


ببخشید من تازه از اخراج در اومدم یه کم دیر رسیدم.
خوب در یک کلام لاطایلات در بهترین سطح ممکن.
من سال 92 لیسانس صنایع گرفتم و رفتم خدمت. از 93 تا 98 چنیدن کار مختلف انجام دادم. ماشین ثبت نام کردم فروختم. در بنگاه ماشین وایسادم. معامله ی ملک کردم. مغازه ی فروش لپتاپ استوک زدم. کار ترجمه و سایت انجام دادم
ولی آخر همه ی این حرفا هیچی نیست. همین که هر کسی می خواد یه مثالی بزنه سریع میگه من یه رفیق/شوهر خاله/پسرعمه/x دارم که کار y رو انجام میده و درآمدش از پزشک بشیتره، نشون میده مبنا همون پزشکیه.
یادم نیست کی گفته بودم، ولی اون یه نفرهایی که هر کسی تو فروم می شناسه و درامدشون از پزشکا بیشتره، در حد همون یه نفر هستن. من خودم توی کارای اینترنتی و سایت دستی در آتش دارم. الان از هر 3 نفر یه نفر اسم خودش رو گذاشته طراح سایت و front end/back end دِوِلوپر. ولی چند نفر از اینا تو کل عمر کاریشون بیش از 5 تا پروژه می گیرن؟
در ضمن این صحبتا هیچ ربطی هم به سن نداره. چه بسا بچه های 18 19 ساله که تو همین سایت هستن و خیلی از ماها جلوتر بودن و کاری که ما تو 30 سالگی تازه رفتیم سراغش تا اون موقع انجام دادن.
من به کتاب مبانی مواد دندانی کریگ دقت کردم. مترجمش متولد 1367 هست. یه خانمیه که در این سن تخصصش رو گرفته و الان به درجه ی استادیاری دانشگاه شهید بهشتی رسیده.
موفقیت به این میگن ، نه این که ادم تعداد گوسفندهایی رو که می خواد ببره چرا زیاد کنه. یا بره جزو مهندسایی بشه که درامدشون از پزشک بیشتره.
صحبت آخر این که توی این کشور، یکی از معدود راه های باقی مونده که در اون عدالت کمی باقی مونده و با شرایط مساوی میشه به یه جایگاه اجتماعی خوب و شغل مناسب رسید کنکوره. اگه تصمیمتون رو گرفتین، یک ثانیه هم درنگ نکنین و قبول بشین چون توی این کشور هر روز یه بامبول جدید در میاد.
درامد مشاغل مدیکال هم توی همه جای دنیا در بالاترین سطحه. می تونین خیلی راحت سرچ کنین. مثلا درآمد چارک بالای دنتیست های امریکا 208 هزار دلار و چارک پایینش 108 هزار دلاره. در حالی که میانگین درامد مهندسی 68 هزار دلاره.


*

----------

